# ¿Son las nórdicas las mujeres más promiscuas del mundo?



## Glasterthum (6 Ago 2017)

Y en concreto, las islandesas. Lo digo a tenor de todo lo que ha follado el nigeriano, que salió a La Luz cuando dio positivo al test del VIH:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres-7.html

Eso más cosas que he visto, de nórdicas follar a pelito con moros, negros y españoles. La más fuerte: Un par de amigos incluso se trincaron una vez a cuatro nórdicas en sus habitaciones de hotel (uno para cada una, y un chico negro y otro moro a los que no conocían a las otras dos). Sexo simultáneo en la misma habitación. A pelo. Con desconocidos de esa misma noche.

Y no iban borrachisimas.

Curiosamente también he leído a alguien en el foro contará locuras de japonesas.

¿Es propio de los seres de luz follar a pelito en grupo con morenitos españoles o de otras nacionalidades a los que acaban de conocer?


----------



## Ksalanovic (6 Ago 2017)

Me he estado follando a una noruega y sinceramente, no he conocido tía más sosa en la cama.


----------



## dulcineo (6 Ago 2017)

Este subnormal es torontoboix/nodiano en su obsesión absurda y ridícula que a nadie interesan de las razas porque él es un negro FEO de mierda que parece chimpancé :XX: Y ni le tocan las mujeres ni le dan trabajo


----------



## Glasterthum (6 Ago 2017)

Ksalanovic dijo:


> Me he estado follando a una noruega y sinceramente, no he conocido tía más sosa en la cama.



Yo de cómo follen no he dicho nada. Pueden ser sosas y promiscuas al mismo tiempo.

Ahora que lo dices, la última nórdica que me follé estaba totalmente quieta en la cama. Como en plan quedarse estirada y esperar que lo hagas tú todo.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 21:29 ----------




dulcineo dijo:


> Este subnormal es torontoboix/nodiano en su obsesión absurda y ridícula que a nadie interesan de las razas porque él es un negro FEO de mierda que parece chimpancé :XX: Y ni le tocan las mujeres ni le dan trabajo



El único feo aquí eres tú, bastardo hijo de puta. Encima degenerado. Y por supuesto estás parado, según tú mismo has contado. Pareces haberte descrito, putapénico degenerado.

Por otro lado, según tú, añado a la larga lista que me han asignado de multinicks a Torontoboix, Nodiano, y también El Malagradecido, porque he visto que acabas de abrir un hilo diciendo que es Torontoboix. Venga idiota, vete a hacer cruising y deja el foro.


----------



## Nubica (6 Ago 2017)

Habrá de todo, no?
Las que vienen a España a las despedidas de soltera, pues está claro que vienen a lo que vienen. Pero eso supone un porcentaje de la población femenina muy pequeño. 
El resto serán como las españolas o las francesas o cualquier otra nacionalidad.


----------



## Glasterthum (6 Ago 2017)

Nubica dijo:


> Habrá de todo, no?
> Las que vienen a España a las despedidas de soltera, pues está claro que vienen a lo que vienen. Pero eso supone un porcentaje de la población femenina muy pequeño.
> El resto serán como las españolas o las francesas o cualquier otra nacionalidad.



Eso pensaba yo. Pero luego ves en el hilo al que hago referencia que un refugiado tuvo tiempo en un año de follarse a decenas de mujeres...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Ago 2017)

Boadicea dijo:


> Pero cuenta mas, ¿Que hacia/no hacia?



Yo salí con una italiana y me dijo que son tías difíciles de ligar pero muy putas en la cama, vamos que a todas sus amigas les habían follado el culo, que en Italia hay mucho tema swinger, tríos, etc


----------



## dulcineo (6 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Yo de cómo follen no he dicho nada. Pueden ser sosas y promiscuas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, la última nórdica que me follé estaba totalmente quieta en la cama. Como en plan quedarse estirada y esperar que lo hagas tú todo.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX:

He dicho que estoy parado en algún hilo, pero tengo muchos hilos diciendo que busco un buen piso de alquiler y tal, igual no es como tú quieres creer y te jode :XX:

Claro que eres el subnormal que anda detrás de todos esos nicks, todos monotemáticos. Y es porque eres un NEGRO FEO CON CARA DE MACACO que allá donde va es mirado con asco (lógico).


----------



## Glasterthum (6 Ago 2017)

dulcineo dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> He dicho que estoy parado en algún hilo, pero tengo muchos hilos diciendo que busco un buen piso de alquiler y tal, igual no es como tú quieres creer y te jode :XX:
> 
> Claro que eres el subnormal que anda detrás de todos esos nicks, todos monotemáticos. Y es porque eres un NEGRO FEO CON CARA DE MACACO que allá donde va es mirado con asco (lógico).



El único feo aquí eres tú, bastardo hijo de puta. Encima degenerado. Y por supuesto estás parado, según tú mismo has contado y confirmado. Pareces haberte descrito, putapénico degenerado.

Por otro lado, según tú, añado a la larga lista que me han asignado de multinicks a Torontoboix, Nodiano, y también El Malagradecido, porque he visto que acabas de abrir un hilo diciendo que es Torontoboix. Venga idiota, vete a hacer cruising y deja el foro.


----------



## PREACHER777 (6 Ago 2017)

Pues como en España 
Hay de todo


----------



## Renato (6 Ago 2017)

No te da rabia que aun siendo tan promiscuas no hayas podido follar con ninguna ?


----------



## MAX CASH (6 Ago 2017)

a la naturaleza tu no le importas una mierda .

ironicamente , lo que se supone que es una ventaja o superioridad , que es el que un hombre pueda preñar a muchas mujeres continuamente pero una mujer solo pueda dar a luz una vez al año , lo que hace es que la especie no nos necesite mucho , necesita mucho a las mujeres , pero con un hombre por cada mil le basta ... 

la naturaleza por lo tanto ha equipado a las mujeres mucho mejor que a los hombres para la superviviencia , tienen mucho mejor sistema inmunologico , cero empatia y piedad , absolutamente ningun honor , un superior sistema regulador termico ( sabes eso de que siempre tienen frio en las manos y los pies ? pues bien eso es por que mantienen el calor en los organos vitales , los hombres tardaremos muchisimo mas en sentir el frio , pero nos moriremos de frio mucho mas facilmente ) y la prueba de todo esto es que viven mas ... 

explico todo esto por que cuando enseño antropologia siempre me llaman misogino y otras palabras de moda , yo no creo que las mujeres sean inferiores , todo lo contrario , se que son superiores ... 


podeis discutir hasta dormiros si las nordicas son mas frias o mas putas , es una estupidez por que los dos teneis razon : son increiblemente frias , si , con los blancos ... son increiblemente putas , si , con los africanos ... 


todo este asunto de la promiscuidad de la mujer occidental con los africanos os lo voy a explicar yo ahora mismo bien facilito : 

la obediencia al macho alfa es una adaptacion evolutiva que asegura la supervivencia , como las mujeres son muy importantes la naturaleza las ha adaptado a ser concubinas del macho alfa , toda su existencia se basa en servir y agradar al macho alfa ... 
los betas no es que no les caigamos bien , es que nos prefieren MUERTOS , para ellas seria genial si simplemente no existieramos , por que lo unico que importa es el alfa .

quien es el macho alfa en nuestra epoca ? no es chulito del barrio , ni son los moros ... esos no tienen nada de alfa , en nuestra epoca y especie el alfa es UNO y es EL ESTADO .

ellas lo saben perfectamente , lo viven en cada celula de su ser , incapaces de comprenderlo conscientemente o formularlo de manera racional , pero lo llevan cosido atras ... TODAS y cada una de las mujeres que existen hoy viven por y para su macho alfa , EL ESTADO ... le pertenecen como unidades reproductivas de esclavos y ellas son mas que felices de que asi sea .

ellas se vestiran como el estado les diga a traves de sus canales , television , revistas de moda , etc ... ( los mass media , ellas saben perfectamente que son los medios a traves de los cuales su amo les dice lo que quiere de ellas ) se comportaran como el estado les diga , hablaran como el estado les diga , trabajaran o dejaran de trabajar en lo que el estado les diga ... y si , follaran y se reproduciran con quien el estado les diga .

asi pues , ya que la elite les dice que tienen que follar con africanos , ellas obedecen .
y eso , lejos de ser un defecto , es un signo de su superioridad como animal ... 

la civilizacion , la pintura, la musica , el honor , los sueños y las ciencias , el futuro ... lo angelical en suma , es asunto del hombre : aire y fuego 

la sangre , el fango , el presente ( el no futuro por lo tanto ) , lo terrenal , la tierra y el agua es asunto de la mujer ... 




y cuanto mas evolucionada este una mujer mas podemos esperar esas caracteristicas de ella


----------



## Aveil (6 Ago 2017)

Que Glasterthum es Torontoboix es mas que obvio, sin embargo eso no le quita razon en este caso.


----------



## Rob1984 (6 Ago 2017)

MAX CASH dijo:


> a la naturaleza tu no le importas una mierda .
> 
> ironicamente , lo que se supone que es una ventaja o superioridad , que es el que un hombre pueda preñar a muchas mujeres continuamente pero una mujer solo pueda dar a luz una vez al año , lo que hace es que la especie no nos necesite mucho , necesita mucho a las mujeres , pero con un hombre por cada mil le basta ...
> 
> ...



Muy lista no seran esas mujeres cuando prefieren que sus hijos mestizos salgan un CI inferior al de su raza y que no hereden las caracteristicas fisicas que le permiten sobrevivir en un clima frio, eso sin contar que muchos hombres no quieren ni ver en pintura a una mujer que se acuesta con negros, con lo cual una follanegros de esas esta sentenciada de por vida.

No confudas superioridad natural con la manipulacion diseñada por el sistema para acabar con la raza blanca.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (6 Ago 2017)

Nubica dijo:


> Habrá de todo, no?
> Las que vienen a España a las despedidas de soltera, pues está claro que vienen a lo que vienen. Pero eso supone un porcentaje de la población femenina muy pequeño.
> El resto serán como las españolas o las francesas o cualquier otra nacionalidad.



No. En España, en general, las tías son muy paradas. La mayoría, si les gusta un tío, le echan miraditas, etc., y esperan a que el tío actue. Las nórdicas que conozco (las suecas) actúan ellas.


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Ago 2017)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> No. En España, en general, las tías son muy paradas. La mayoría, si les gusta un tío, le echan miraditas, etc., y esperan a que el tío actue. Las nórdicas que conozco (las suecas) actúan ellas.



Además, que la prueba está en el nigeriano poniéndose las botas en Islandia.


----------



## visaman (9 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Y en concreto, las islandesas. Lo digo a tenor de todo lo que ha follado el nigeriano, que salió a La Luz cuando dio positivo al test del VIH:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres-7.html
> 
> ...



allí en Islandia casi todos son parientes entre si así que están al a polla que salta


----------



## Beatrix (9 Ago 2017)

Muy liberales siempre han sido


----------



## carlitros_15 (9 Ago 2017)

MAX CASH dijo:


> a la naturaleza tu no le importas una mierda .
> 
> ironicamente , lo que se supone que es una ventaja o superioridad , que es el que un hombre pueda preñar a muchas mujeres continuamente pero una mujer solo pueda dar a luz una vez al año , lo que hace es que la especie no nos necesite mucho , necesita mucho a las mujeres , pero con un hombre por cada mil le basta ...
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo post. Podrías hacer un hilo propio más largo sobre esa idea del Estado como macho Alfa? 

Tu idea la tuve clara el día que vi al Gobierno feminista sueco, en masa, cubrirse con velos sumisas y obedientes bajo la satisfecha mirada de los gobernantes de un país musulmán. El mismo gobierno que propone penas de cárcel para los betas suecos que hagan pis de pie.


----------



## MAX CASH (10 Ago 2017)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Interesantísimo post. Podrías hacer un hilo propio más largo sobre esa idea del Estado como macho Alfa?
> 
> Tu idea la tuve clara el día que vi al Gobierno feminista sueco, en masa, cubrirse con velos sumisas y obedientes bajo la satisfecha mirada de los gobernantes de un país musulmán. El mismo gobierno que propone penas de cárcel para los betas suecos que hagan pis de pie.



Gracias Carlitros por tus amables palabras ... 

Si que podria , pero va a ser que no ... de todas las personas que han podido ver el post solo tu lo has agradecido , casi ninguna lo habra entendido y de los pocos que lo puedan haber entendido mas de uno puede quererme mal ... 

Solo te explicare y solo por que soy un gilipollas que si se muerde la lengua se envenena , que la realidad es MUCHO mas rica de lo que detectan los sentidos y que la unidad basica del universo es la informacion ... 



Imaginate un personaje , ponle por ejemplo cabeza de elefante , cuerpo de mujer y una metralleta en cada mano ... ese personaje no es "real" , verdad ? 
FALSO 
Ese personaje no esta fabricado de los mismos materiales que lo esta tu coche ... pero es que no hay ningun motivo para que tenga que estarlo . 
Tu personaje es real por que tu lo has creado en un plano , que no sea en el plano fisico es el menor de los inconvenientes , si juntas suficiente energia o la energia de suficiente gente te aseguro que se condensara en el plano fisico y no por eso sera mas real que antes ... 

De la misma forma , los agregadores de energia , como un equipo de futbol , adquieren entidad , una entidad que lucha por su supervivencia , atrayendo mas atencion hacia si , excitando los animos de los integrantes , castigando a los integrantes que deciden dejar de formar parte de ella ... 

En nuestra epoca de estados masivos , la masiva organizacion que es el estado moderno se convierte en una entidad , no te quepa duda , una entidad que por sus caracteristicas de opresor , tirano , monopolista de la violencia ... asume el papel de macho dominante y empieza a querer quitarse a los otros machos de enmedio para monopolizar a las hembras , y ahi residen muchos de los problemas modernos en realidad ... 




Pero en fin , mira el subnormal que me ha mencionado el post antes que tu , no lo ha comprendido y por eso me ataca , y tiene un par o tres de soplapollas que le dan thanks por su replica ( sic ) ... 

Hay una cosa que teneis que entender los que teneis mas luces que el resto , las doctrinas secretas son secretas por un motivo : la grandisima mayoria de la gente es escoria .

Tu coje al individuo medio , a un hombre masa cualquiera ... ese pedazo de mierda , que con suerte trabaja en una pocilga mileurista en la que le ha metido un cuñado , vive para ver el futbol los domingos ... 
Pues bien , estadisticamente , la mitad de la poblacion es aun peor ... 
Y tirando para arriba la cosa no mejora mucho , hasta llegar al 10 % de la cuspide , son aun mas vomitivos aunque por diferentes razones ( recuerdo el ensayo "la revolucion sera chav o no sera" , siendo los chavs los "chonis" britanicos , explicaba el autor con mas o menos dificultad como lo unico que puede salvar un pais son las masas incultas , ya que las masas cultas , por serlo , estan indoctrinadas ) imagina esos repugnantes gordos o semihombres sin musculatura aparente , afeminados , feministas , que leen un libro al mes por que es guay , pero como son libros sancionados por el sistema lo que hace es lavarse el cerebro el mismo , previo pago por supuesto , gracias a dios son analfabetos funcionales , asi que tampoco entienden demasiado de lo que leen ... ese pedazo de mierda con barba y/o gafas que ve al Buenafuente o al Wyoming por las noches para que le digan lo que tiene que pensar ... en fin no quiero seguir que me dan arcadas .

Y de las mujeres no pienso ni hablar .


En fin , que resumiendo y como dijo aquella liana en el neocortex de un hippie : busca a los otros ... 

Buscad a los otros , es todo lo que os puedo decir ... 

Meteos en circulos de magos , grupos de debate , logias masonicas , los jesuitas ... lo que mas os pida el cuerpo , con lo que vibreis mejor .

Pero no espereis mas respuestas en abierto , no van a venir ... yo a veces exploto y se me escapa alguna diatriba como la anterior o esta misma , pero creeme que soy plenamente consciente de en cuantas listas me situa lo que enseño y cuanto deberia abstenerme de enseñarlo ...


----------



## jolu (10 Ago 2017)

Ksalanovic dijo:


> Me he estado follando a una noruega y sinceramente, no he conocido tía más sosa en la cama.



Habría que saber distinguir entre una boliviana albina y una sueca.


----------



## susanojuicio (10 Ago 2017)

las nórdicas Sirias?
las nórdicas nórdicas?
las nórdicas nigerianas?
Las nórdicas marroquíes?
Las nórdicas Iraquies?
Las nórdicas Indus?
Las nórdicas Iranís?
Las nórdicas Refugetas?
Las nórdicas Qataríes ? OHWAIT !!!


----------



## Vorsicht (10 Ago 2017)

MAX CASH dijo:


> Gracias Carlitros por tus amables palabras ...
> 
> Si que podria , pero va a ser que no ... de todas las personas que han podido ver el post solo tu lo has agradecido , casi ninguna lo habra entendido y de los pocos que lo puedan haber entendido mas de uno puede quererme mal ...
> 
> ...



Razón llevas!
La mayoría de los seres humanos somos páginas escritas por los monos de Eddington.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Ago 2017)

En Europa, las del este y las nórdicas las más cerdas, las españolas, las italianas, las griegas y las portuguesas (las mediterráneas por lo general) las más estrechas.

Hay estudios que lo confirman, mi experiencia y las de otros lo corroboran.


----------



## ESC (10 Ago 2017)

MAX CASH dijo:


> a la naturaleza tu no le importas una mierda .
> 
> ironicamente , lo que se supone que es una ventaja o superioridad , que es el que un hombre pueda preñar a muchas mujeres continuamente pero una mujer solo pueda dar a luz una vez al año , lo que hace es que la especie no nos necesite mucho , necesita mucho a las mujeres , pero con un hombre por cada mil le basta ...
> 
> ...




¿Donde enseña antropología?.

Ya que el resumen de sus palabras vendría a ser algo como:

"Las mujeres son superiores ya que son psicópatas. Los Africanos a través del estado son el nuevo sucedáneo de alpha."

Que asocie psicopatía a superioridad creo que le retrata en cierto modo. Toda sociedad necesita individuos empáticos, sin ellos no hay cohesión de ningún tipo.

No me gustaría estar en una isla desierta con usted. Desconfiaría. No le daría la espalda. 

Usted dice que el estado es el nuevo alpha. Que a su vez delega su figura de alpha en "el africano medio" que es con quien tiene que copular.

Necesito digerir esas palabras. Es demasiado para mi.

No lo sé, voy a compartir mi óptica:

Un par de ideas que arrojo. El homo-sapiens es sobre todo sustancia gris, corteza cerebral. Nos movemos en terrenos de la abstracción. De existir un Alpha, vendrá determinado por su éxito en la sociedad del 2017. Bajo las premisas contemporáneas. Es decir: Dinero.

No se puede generalizar ya que hablamos de vida y por tanto de diversidad. Pero creo que por ahí van los tiros. 

Inteligencia. ¿Heredada o aprendida?. Supongo que seremos una mezcla de ambas.

Otra pincelada. Uno tiende a darse a los placeres carnales cuando se halla lejos de su "hábitat", su pueblo, su ciudad, su entorno. Algo parecido al "no defeques donde comes". 

Te acuestas con alguien que sabes que no te va dar problemas emocionales el día de mañana. Entiéndase problemas emocionales como compromisos o celos.

Ya que se habla de mujeres aquí, puede ser más flagrante este hecho si cabe. Capaces de calentar a todo su pueblo en busca de reconocimiento y estatus pero sin retozar con ninguno. Una forma cuestionable de tenerlos atados en corto y ensalzar un ego que no voy a analizar ahora. Eso sí. Cuando viajan se acuestan con todo lo que se mueve.

Es por ese motivo que a parte de la distancia. Un hombre que presente una conducta promiscua es un buen objetivo para darse un revolcón de una noche. No va a ser pesado al día siguiente.

Igual hasta se quejan de el haciéndose las recatadas: "Oig, que vergüenza, no me ha llamado, todos los hombres son iguales". Burda película o teatro ya que es precisamente lo que buscaba a nivel subconsciente.

Malditos humanos. Humanas en este caso. ¿Pragmatismo?. ¿Falta de ética?. ¿Superioridad?. Cuanto menos es cuestionable.

Sobre si las nórdicas son más promiscuas.

Sí, quizás sí. Pero no soy un experto.

Las mujeres parecen un objetivo especialmente vulnerable a las tendencias y el nuevo orden mundial. Si les venden que deben "multiculturizarse" muchas lo comprarán.

Puestos a divertirnos en nuestros análisis antropológicos "versión cuñado S.L." me resulta curioso ver a mujeres de complexión no atlética (por expresarlo de forma elegante) con africanos de complexión atlética. No pegan ni con cola. Mujeres a las que les debe costar encontrar pareja y buscan compensar... quien sabe... algún tipo de complejo en torno a su físico.

Ver a los humanos desde fuera es sumamente extraño. Siempre está en el subconsciente colectivo frases del tipo: "pero bueno, que hace ese con esa. Si uno es feo y la otra guapa y viceversa".

El estado como nuevo alpha... Esta óptica de alphas y betas hace aguas por todos lados.

No sé si el estado es el nuevo alpha. Lo que tengo claro es que se excede en sus funciones. O trata de acaparar ámbitos que no le corresponden.

Pido disculpas por haber divagado como un animal. No puedo evitarlo.


----------



## Cane-flauto (10 Ago 2017)

*Suelen ser muy putas, pero porque la han educado en esa afición, supongo que como a cualquier mujer del mundo si la educan en la social-democracia cuyo objetivo principal es destruir los valores cristianos.*


----------



## GuidoVonList (10 Ago 2017)

Las negras son las más cerdas. Y también bicheras.


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Ago 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Las negras son las más cerdas. Y también bicheras.



Falso, nancy hijo de puta. 

Y lo digo con todo el conocimiento de causa, que saliendo de fiesta he conocido y tengo amigos que también han conocido mujeres negras de distintos países. Para empezar salen muchísimo menos de fiesta que las blancas lo cual hace más difícil conocerlas saliendo de fiesta.


----------



## ImNoOne (10 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Falso, nancy hijo de puta.
> 
> Y lo digo con todo el conocimiento de causa, que saliendo de fiesta he conocido y tengo amigos que también han conocido mujeres negras de distintos países. Para empezar salen muchísimo menos de fiesta que las blancas lo cual hace más difícil conocerlas saliendo de fiesta.



Vaya a Madagascar o a Yibuti. No es que sean cerdas, es que te puedes follar a *cualquier* mujer, aunque esté trabajando en ese momento.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Yo de cómo follen no he dicho nada. Pueden ser sosas y promiscuas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, la última nórdica que me follé estaba totalmente quieta en la cama. Como en plan quedarse estirada y esperar que lo hagas tú todo.



Una estrella de mar !


----------



## ESC (10 Ago 2017)

Quizás la pregunta interesante, mas que andar comparando es: ¿Libertinaje o intervencionismo?.

Entiendo intervencionismo no por parte del estado. Que ya se asocia a ello.

Me refiero intervención por parte del círculo cercano. Familia, amistades, entorno, etc.

Eso es al fin y al cabo el poder de controlar culturalmente un colectivo. Les das unos esquemas mediante ingeniería social y luego ya se zancadillean entre ellos.

Se controlan a pequeña escala.

¿Donde está la mesura en la sexualidad?. ¿Cuando la promiscuidad empieza a considerarse ninfomanía?. No es que exista una línea clara precisamente. Es algo más complejo.

¿Que grado de implicación puede tener en una sociedad?.

------------------------------------------------

Sobre hacerse la estrella de mar... 

No me saquéis temas casposos, cabroncetes. Que me dan ganas de tirarme en plancha. Ahí hay mucho espacio para el análisis jugoso. Ahora me tengo que ir a comer. 

¿Somos vagos por naturaleza?. ¿Que hagan la estrella de mar habla sobre nuestras diferencias innatas y no es cuestionable per se?. A no ser que estés con la ideología de género a todo trapo y quieras invertir roles.

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea.

Pero son vagas, es verdad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Ago 2017)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> En Europa, las del este y las nórdicas las más cerdas, las españolas, las italianas, las griegas y las portuguesas (las mediterráneas por lo general) las más estrechas.
> 
> Hay estudios que lo confirman, mi experiencia y las de otros lo corroboran.



las italianas son muy cerdas en pareja pero no promiscuas.


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Ago 2017)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Una estrella de mar !



¿Qué mierda dices?


----------



## tixel (10 Ago 2017)

Pues s, son unas zorras y cerdas de cuidado, pero creo q es mas falta de moral, la protestante lo q les lleva a ser tan zorras. Y tambien son muy sosas.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (10 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues s, son unas zorras y cerdas de cuidado, pero creo q es mas falta de moral, la protestante lo q les lleva a ser tan zorras. Y tambien son muy sosas.



Con esta mentalidad, ¿alguien se extraña de por qué españolas, italianas, portuguesas, argentinas, griegas y turcas somos como somos, mientras las mujeres del resto del mundo se lo pasan de miedo con nuestros hombres (ignorando que se las follan con desprecio por putas)? 

...y de paso sea dicho, que en España están los prostíbulos más grandes del mundo. Es lo que tiene la represión sexual, con lo fáciles que son las cosas en el mundo civilizado.

Por mi parte, lo único bueno que tienen los españoles es que son guapos. Por lo demás, mil veces antes un nórdico, alemán o inglés. Mil veces más considerados.


----------



## wanamaker (10 Ago 2017)

La Doña dijo:


> Con esta mentalidad, ¿alguien se extraña de por qué españolas, italianas, portuguesas, argentinas, griegas y turcas somos como somos, mientras las mujeres del resto del mundo se lo pasan de miedo con nuestros hombres (ignorando que se las follan con desprecio por putas)?
> 
> ...y de paso sea dicho, que en España están los prostíbulos más grandes del mundo. Es lo que tiene la represión sexual, con lo fáciles que son las cosas en el mundo civilizado.
> 
> Por mi parte, lo único bueno que tienen los españoles es que son guapos. Por lo demás, mil veces antes un nórdico, alemán o inglés. Mil veces más considerados.



Que un refuge se folle a 22 tipas, a pelo, en unos dias, es sintoma de mundo civilizado?


----------



## dwit (10 Ago 2017)

Las más folladoras y degeneradas del mundo son las españolas y después las inglesas y las rusas.

Las nórdicas son muy normales y equilibradas, hay pocas locas del coño o modernitas folladoras de postureo progre.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Ago 2017)

Se puede ser promiscua de forma natural como las caribeñas, y mujeres ecuatoriales en general, y luego ser promiscuas de forma artificial por lavado de cerebro del NWO, en ese caso las nordicas, mas avanzadas en el tema, seran mas promiscuas, liberadas diran ellas, aquello de que soy puta y mi coño lo disfruta, pero luego se quedan a medias, no dan la talla como hembras calientes, solo lo intentan.


----------



## GuidoVonList (10 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Falso, nancy hijo de puta.
> 
> Y lo digo con todo el conocimiento de causa, que saliendo de fiesta he conocido y tengo amigos que también han conocido mujeres negras de distintos países. Para empezar salen muchísimo menos de fiesta que las blancas lo cual hace más difícil conocerlas saliendo de fiesta.



He vivido en república dominicana 5 años. :XX:


----------



## Boarding_87 (10 Ago 2017)

Amigo mio cuando estuve de erasmus las mas putas con diferencia eran las españolas y obviamente había de todas las nacionalidades


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Ago 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> He vivido en república dominicana 5 años. :XX:



Tú eres un imbécil mentiroso. Que vi tu primer mensaje, antes de que lo cambiaras, diciendo Costa Rica en vez de República Dominicana.


----------



## ImNoOne (11 Ago 2017)

dwit dijo:


> Las más folladoras y degeneradas del mundo son las españolas y después las inglesas y las rusas.
> 
> Las nórdicas son muy normales y equilibradas, hay pocas locas del coño o modernitas folladoras de postureo progre.



No ha estado en África (el África negra) nunca verdad? Decir que una española es más folladora que una de Yibuti tiene delito.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (11 Ago 2017)

O soy el más inútil del mundo ligando o el post es mentira.
Estuve 2 meses currando en Estocolmo y follé menos que un gato de escayola


----------



## tixel (13 Ago 2017)

La Doña dijo:


> Con esta mentalidad, ¿alguien se extraña de por qué españolas, italianas, portuguesas, argentinas, griegas y turcas somos como somos, mientras las mujeres del resto del mundo se lo pasan de miedo con nuestros hombres (ignorando que se las follan con desprecio por putas)?
> 
> ...y de paso sea dicho, que en España están los prostíbulos más grandes del mundo. Es lo que tiene la represión sexual, con lo fáciles que son las cosas en el mundo civilizado.
> 
> Por mi parte, lo único bueno que tienen los españoles es que son guapos. Por lo demás, mil veces antes un nórdico, alemán o inglés. Mil veces más considerados.



Tu en q año vives? Y eso de la represión sexual como dices q es? Porque q yo sepa a nadie le han impedido follar con quien le dejaba. Lo q si había es una moral, unas buenas costumbres de convivencia, pero no creo q mi abuela con 8 hijos, y para hacer 8 hijos hace falta follar mucho, el primer hijo con 21 y el último con más de 40 dices q estaba reprimida sexualmente porque no era una zorra q se abria de piernas cone primero q pasase como esta snordicas.
Pues si q estáis bien de la cabeza las españolas italianas y demás q nombraste.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 16:16 ----------




Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Se puede ser promiscua de forma natural como las caribeñas, y mujeres ecuatoriales en general, y luego ser promiscuas de forma artificial por lavado de cerebro del NWO, en ese caso las nordicas, mas avanzadas en el tema, seran mas promiscuas, liberadas diran ellas, aquello de que soy puta y mi coño lo disfruta, pero luego se quedan a medias, no dan la talla como hembras calientes, solo lo intentan.



Tal cual
+10


----------



## Chautebriand (13 Ago 2017)

Lo más promiscuo del Mundo es el Caribe o algunas regiones africanas estilo Cabo Verde que allí ser blanco es ser una billetera andante y la salida a una mierda de vida.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Ago 2017)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Se puede ser promiscua de forma natural como las caribeñas, y mujeres ecuatoriales en general, y luego ser promiscuas de forma artificial por lavado de cerebro del NWO, en ese caso las nordicas, mas avanzadas en el tema, seran mas promiscuas, liberadas diran ellas, aquello de que soy puta y mi coño lo disfruta, pero luego se quedan a medias, no dan la talla como hembras calientes, solo lo intentan.



Pues que queires que te diga, pero no me parece "natural" que en esos países bananeros enseñen a los niños a bailar reggaeton y otros bailes con alto roce sexual a edades muy tempranas. :rolleye:


----------



## Dronten (16 Ago 2017)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> O soy el más inútil del mundo ligando o el post es mentira.
> Estuve 2 meses currando en Estocolmo y follé menos que un gato de escayola



Yo creo que se ponen así cuando salen del país. O eso o no fuiste a una discoteca ni arrimaste cebolleta.


----------



## ImNoOne (16 Ago 2017)

Chautebriand dijo:


> Lo más promiscuo del Mundo es el Caribe o algunas regiones africanas estilo Cabo Verde que allí ser blanco es ser una billetera andante y la salida a una mierda de vida.



En (casi) cualquier parte de África puedes follarte a casi cualquier chica por menos de lo que vale aquí comer en un McDonalds. 

Si eso no es ser las más promiscuas de la tierra...


----------



## Glasterthum (26 Ago 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> En (casi) cualquier parte de África puedes follarte a casi cualquier chica por menos de lo que vale aquí comer en un McDonalds.
> 
> Si eso no es ser las más promiscuas de la tierra...



No, eso se llama estar muertas de hambre. También puede darse ese fenómeno en Filipinas, y se da más cuanto más pobre es la zona.

En cambio intenta follarte a una afroamericana. Estoy seguro de que te cuesta bastantes veces más que a una americana blanca.


----------



## ImNoOne (26 Ago 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> No, eso se llama estar muertas de hambre. También puede darse ese fenómeno en Filipinas, y se da más cuanto más pobre es la zona.
> 
> En cambio intenta follarte a una afroamericana. Estoy seguro de que te cuesta bastantes veces más que a una americana blanca.



En, no. Estando en EEUU lo tuve infinitamente más fácil con las negras que con las blancas, de hecho, lo que nos decían es "si quieres follar seguro, por las negras".

No hay más que ver las estadísticas de hijos, hijos sin padre y otros indicadores de que unas son mucho más fáciles y promiscuas que otras.


----------



## Ov€rdose (26 Ago 2017)

Las del norte de Europa y Francia y las estadounidenses son más fáciles y promiscuas que españolas e italianas, pero infinitamente menos que caribeñas y amerindias.


----------



## Herikwerto (26 Ago 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> En, no. Estando en EEUU lo tuve infinitamente más fácil con las negras que con las blancas, de hecho, lo que nos decían es "si quieres follar seguro, por las negras".
> 
> No hay más que ver las estadísticas de hijos, hijos sin padre y otros indicadores de que unas son mucho más fáciles y promiscuas que otras.



???????????????????????

Siendo tu Europeo? + facil con AF Am ??

pero no pasa eso de que van en grupos separados que raramente permean?

no tenias miedo o fuiste advertido de que podrian venir los hermanos y apalearte o algo asi?


----------



## ImNoOne (26 Ago 2017)

Herikwerto dijo:


> ???????????????????????
> 
> Siendo tu Europeo? + facil con AF Am ??
> 
> ...



Estaba en un sitio donde no había gangstas pero si mujeres negras.

Los blancos quieren blancas, los asiáticos blancas, los negros bancas, nadie quiere a las negras como primera opción, no hay más que ver el n de parejas por mujer, el n de hijos de padre diferente, etc. Esos son los indicadores de la promiscuidad.


----------



## Herikwerto (26 Ago 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Estaba en un sitio donde no había gangstas pero si mujeres negras.
> 
> Los blancos quieren blancas, los asiáticos blancas, los negros bancas, nadie quiere a las negras como primera opción, no hay más que ver el n de parejas por mujer, el n de hijos de padre diferente, etc. Esos son los indicadores de la promiscuidad.



Entonces la competencia en el primer grupo tiene que ser atroz, y el que sea un swirler de esos se pone las botas ? 

Las que conociste, las entrabas tu ? venían ellas? 

Son preguntas moñas lo sé , pero siempre han vendido la moto de q cada grupo va a su rollo y en cierto modo detesta al otro. Asi que me pica la curiosidad.


----------



## Storico (26 Ago 2017)

Cuando yo estaba de erasmus destacaban por su promiscuidad tres mujeres, dos de ellas españolas. Las españolas tenían por costumbre irse de viaje y no pagar alojamiento: cada noche se liaban cada una con un habitante del lugar, y dormían en su casa. Un amigo mío se lió con una de ellas y cogió una ETS. También es verdad que las españolas que tenían novio fueron de las más fieles; en infidelidad ganaban las rumanas.


----------



## Glasterthum (25 Oct 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> En, no. Estando en EEUU lo tuve infinitamente más fácil con las negras que con las blancas, de hecho, lo que nos decían es "si quieres follar seguro, por las negras".
> 
> No hay más que ver las estadísticas de hijos, hijos sin padre y otros indicadores de que unas son mucho más fáciles y promiscuas que otras.



Pues tal vez sean más fáciles que las blancas, pero me choca lo que dices. Primero porque he oído de chavales que se han follado americanas (blancas) sin nada de esfuerzo, tanto en España como en EE.UU. Chavales normales que en España no se comían un colín y allí follar era lo normal y una obligación casi, en las fiestas.

Y también he conocido afroamericanas de paso por España, que al estar de viaje en teoría deberían ser más "sueltas", cual erasmus, que no buscaban liarse con uno de una noche, sino una relación estable.


----------



## Palpatine (25 Oct 2017)

Las africanas son las más promiscuas, quien en su sano juicio querer ligarse a un gorila con coño? Menos al degenerado autor del hilo y a 4 frikis más si hay opciones la última es la negra si es que la tiene y ellas a la mínima oportunidad follan...sin decir la cantidad de enfermedades que te pueden pegar...una vez le guiñe un ojo a ina negrita en un pub y a los 5 minutos me estaba comiendo la polla en los servicios


----------



## John B. Gordon (25 Oct 2017)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec et feugiat nulla. Integer pharetra at lectus eget viverra. Curabitur varius, massa eu ullamcorper ultrices, ligula augue volutpat lacus, eu placerat eros nulla eu ligula. Aenean auctor nulla nec massa egestas tempor. Etiam vitae vestibulum ligula. Pellentesque consequat lacus sit amet auctor accumsan. Proin enim dolor, gravida vel metus nec, dignissim ornare velit. Curabitur metus mauris, tincidunt vel nisl id, commodo congue felis. Morbi bibendum suscipit suscipit. Vestibulum id tempus quam, ut egestas tellus. Vivamus nibh enim, ultrices sit amet dignissim eget, pharetra nec ipsum. Nulla arcu ante, aliquet et magna in, ornare rutrum dui. Aenean consectetur ex dolor, pulvinar eleifend eros pharetra vitae. Duis eu ante ac nulla porttitor interdum lobortis at purus.

Vestibulum ultricies, sem a interdum viverra, metus erat egestas orci, quis semper lectus sapien a ligula. Cras vel eleifend ante, vel maximus diam. Fusce ut lacus malesuada, venenatis enim vitae, pulvinar nibh. Nullam eleifend tortor erat. Phasellus ullamcorper vel sapien in tincidunt. Sed in ex metus. Donec ultricies turpis a dui fringilla, a dictum est luctus.

Maecenas non lectus at erat fermentum mollis. Sed at leo pretium, fringilla ipsum id, tincidunt ante. Duis eu porta dui. Aliquam pulvinar arcu eget ligula accumsan luctus. Vestibulum enim sapien, pharetra at leo vel, pellentesque viverra metus. Aenean consequat dignissim maximus. Praesent a mi tincidunt odio maximus ultricies vel at tortor. Ut in nisi massa. Sed rhoncus odio sed pharetra gravida. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Maecenas suscipit sapien in tortor interdum, at varius nisi tincidunt.

Sed blandit ornare elit ac fringilla. Donec lectus nisl, interdum vel ultricies at, vulputate a metus. Curabitur lobortis ante lacus, ut rutrum neque pharetra nec. Morbi massa nulla, pretium non mollis sed, euismod at dolor. Nulla odio mi, pulvinar at feugiat eget, luctus eu erat. Nunc fermentum, augue nec iaculis rhoncus, risus enim sagittis quam, quis pulvinar libero arcu id arcu. Donec tincidunt enim ut gravida lobortis. Sed vitae euismod eros. Nullam sit amet metus tristique, feugiat libero sed, mattis sem. Pellentesque a justo magna. Praesent iaculis libero et iaculis rutrum. Cras eu maximus nulla, quis dapibus nulla.

Phasellus porta, leo vitae euismod elementum, tellus arcu posuere neque, at euismod enim mauris et felis. Pellentesque id nunc nunc. Mauris interdum malesuada turpis egestas ornare. Nullam viverra est sit amet ex hendrerit, id vestibulum libero sagittis. Pellentesque varius at ligula a condimentum. Etiam pretium eleifend magna vel congue. Cras vehicula laoreet lectus, a consequat nunc. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse rutrum urna risus, id pellentesque ex interdum venenatis. Nullam volutpat tincidunt nibh et pretium. In tristique tincidunt lectus, quis cursus ex luctus eget. Nullam malesuada vel enim sed vehicula. Sed dapibus vestibulum ex, tempus consectetur neque. Donec faucibus nunc nec convallis eleifend. Phasellus in dictum dui. Aenean gravida enim ac erat posuere egestas.

Etiam vitae sapien efficitur odio sodales bibendum. Nullam nisl tortor, consequat in enim eu, molestie fermentum turpis. Nunc eget lacus nisl. Donec vitae accumsan enim, accumsan maximus risus. Mauris nec congue sapien. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Proin id gravida eros, sit amet pellentesque nisl. Quisque scelerisque tincidunt leo, quis ornare orci maximus vitae. Nam in erat tincidunt, porttitor nisl eu, fermentum leo. Integer tristique leo nunc, ut efficitur justo rhoncus ac. Aliquam nec aliquam metus, ut sodales enim. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Integer volutpat lectus vulputate quam consectetur, quis mollis ex maximus. Nam sed pellentesque tortor.

Aliquam ac ultricies orci. Sed et turpis sit amet erat pulvinar feugiat ac ac lectus. Pellentesque aliquet massa vitae dui dapibus, vitae rutrum mauris accumsan. Nunc non vehicula est, consequat condimentum urna. Cras in ipsum sit amet ante congue auctor a ut mi. Aenean lacus augue, feugiat vitae est eu, pretium eleifend arcu. Vestibulum eu nisi efficitur, sollicitudin tellus id, congue tortor. Fusce iaculis fringilla turpis, non laoreet justo tincidunt id.

Curabitur et suscipit leo, at pellentesque diam. Quisque vel porttitor eros. Fusce ut metus eu dui ultrices tempus at id est. Sed semper vel augue non interdum. Phasellus ut sodales quam. In volutpat velit et elit pellentesque placerat. Fusce tellus quam, viverra quis ornare rhoncus, dignissim varius tellus. Nulla vehicula, lacus id dignissim viverra, sem libero vestibulum dolor, ac posuere diam odio ut nisl. Aliquam rutrum lorem non rhoncus sollicitudin. Nam dictum ex augue, ac pellentesque sapien dignissim eget. Curabitur rhoncus ultricies venenatis.

Maecenas vel felis auctor, dictum ipsum at, semper ante. Quisque at commodo tellus, nec aliquam nulla. Duis hendrerit tortor nec gravida iaculis. Ut tempus iaculis leo ac congue. Mauris sed ornare ante. Praesent venenatis, quam et accumsan cursus, leo neque elementum lorem, eu finibus elit ligula quis felis. Integer tortor erat, pellentesque eu convallis vitae, maximus vel dolor.

Sed nec ultrices magna, ornare maximus neque. Nullam vitae finibus diam, eu semper felis. Praesent condimentum convallis accumsan. Aliquam porta turpis justo, non eleifend lacus pulvinar in. Aliquam sit amet pellentesque nisi. Proin pretium felis in enim vestibulum, ut maximus dui mollis. Aenean vel scelerisque purus. Maecenas vitae vulputate augue, vel rutrum leo. Phasellus bibendum aliquam lacus, vitae condimentum lacus condimentum ac. Quisque vehicula elit id sem pulvinar, sed cursus lectus condimentum. Donec nec arcu pharetra, congue massa nec, ornare lorem. Aliquam erat volutpat.

Mauris accumsan eleifend elit sit amet pulvinar. Curabitur bibendum, arcu vel laoreet aliquam, nunc dolor rhoncus elit, non malesuada felis nisi eget dolor. Aenean a ullamcorper felis, vitae congue tellus. Pellentesque finibus quam tempus ipsum dapibus bibendum. Nulla et porta turpis, in ultricies est. Nunc volutpat magna felis, sed ultricies eros pretium ut. Nam blandit neque elit, ac lacinia quam tincidunt in. Phasellus bibendum augue lectus, vitae finibus ligula aliquet eget. Phasellus a lectus et libero tristique fermentum. Cras venenatis diam sit amet nisi efficitur blandit. Sed massa diam, rhoncus non urna non, fermentum porttitor nisl. Cras magna massa, bibendum tristique efficitur nec, congue sit amet est. Mauris volutpat iaculis leo ac tincidunt.

Donec volutpat libero sit amet arcu pharetra, sit amet interdum risus ornare. Curabitur pretium tortor ut magna semper aliquet. Nam vitae ante vel orci faucibus euismod. Nulla nec accumsan augue, et congue justo. In id felis ac mauris malesuada porta sed eu quam. Sed lorem nibh, pulvinar et augue pharetra, consequat sagittis eros. Cras congue dui sed nisl eleifend dictum. Proin fermentum justo odio, id sodales augue iaculis nec. Proin pellentesque scelerisque hendrerit.

Ut vitae tincidunt mauris, vel lacinia urna. Nam tempor, magna sit amet imperdiet viverra, augue lorem dapibus ipsum, non consectetur lorem turpis ac orci. Fusce nec efficitur risus. Donec neque mauris, vehicula vitae velit vel, efficitur accumsan mauris. Pellentesque iaculis in velit eget vestibulum. Maecenas eu ultricies tortor, quis accumsan lectus. Ut vitae metus in lorem placerat fringilla eu at leo. Nullam consectetur id lacus sed scelerisque. Phasellus rutrum a nibh pharetra congue. In in ex orci. Nam eleifend in erat ac consectetur. Aenean semper gravida nulla non gravida. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Phasellus iaculis tortor vitae dignissim placerat.

Donec auctor felis nec fringilla elementum. Sed quis mi commodo, sagittis mi vitae, egestas eros. Proin varius consequat enim. Curabitur condimentum augue purus, iaculis blandit neque imperdiet dignissim. Maecenas vitae nisl vestibulum, congue quam non, condimentum sem. Mauris id placerat arcu. Donec lectus arcu, elementum malesuada dolor non, ultrices feugiat lacus. Maecenas tempus nibh id magna gravida placerat. Aenean non tempor massa.

Donec accumsan fringilla massa, eget tristique magna mollis ut. Mauris maximus, odio vitae faucibus ultricies, enim mi iaculis magna, sit amet feugiat ipsum nisi facilisis nisl. Pellentesque eget nulla eu neque efficitur egestas sit amet id erat. Fusce imperdiet leo in accumsan hendrerit. Phasellus diam lacus, euismod rutrum turpis quis, bibendum aliquet ipsum. Praesent rutrum augue eu enim luctus, quis tristique tortor aliquam. Ut non enim nec erat auctor lobortis. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Vestibulum convallis, lorem eu molestie fringilla, tellus velit vulputate risus, hendrerit eleifend quam risus ac velit.

Maecenas elit lorem, cursus egestas condimentum sit amet, sagittis id urna. Nam quis mollis dolor. Nam urna justo, interdum id justo eget, placerat porta metus. Nunc faucibus sapien in est fringilla rutrum. Sed non urna nec sapien finibus suscipit. Sed et venenatis augue, nec rhoncus dolor. Donec id consectetur orci, vel convallis ante. Nullam sed orci sed velit dictum venenatis. Vivamus eu metus dui. Sed quis hendrerit odio, vitae pulvinar libero.

Nullam tincidunt placerat dolor, at cursus massa posuere sed. Pellentesque consectetur, risus sed cursus sagittis, odio nulla facilisis sapien, vel condimentum libero eros nec lorem. In imperdiet velit vitae purus imperdiet, sed pulvinar elit semper. Morbi eu odio magna. Nulla felis elit, consequat eget efficitur eu, egestas in augue. Duis malesuada nibh lectus, pulvinar sagittis purus ultricies sit amet. Nullam auctor iaculis facilisis. Sed sed gravida neque. Aliquam faucibus diam felis, ac imperdiet quam tincidunt in. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam laoreet eu erat vel mollis. Praesent pharetra metus at neque euismod, at rhoncus odio iaculis. Duis sit amet convallis tortor, in venenatis purus. Nam vestibulum mi tortor, at placerat erat malesuada nec. Aenean eu est lectus.

Aliquam mattis rutrum semper. Nam tristique porta erat, nec blandit lorem maximus dignissim. Integer eget fringilla arcu. Fusce molestie elit at vestibulum mollis. Aenean vitae faucibus nibh. Phasellus metus tellus, consequat et accumsan at, malesuada a risus. Praesent mollis odio non nisl varius vestibulum. Etiam sodales porta orci, at vulputate nulla cursus sit amet. Aliquam vel metus egestas, pulvinar ipsum accumsan, viverra magna. Fusce nec laoreet felis, quis fermentum felis. Pellentesque sed ipsum non lorem malesuada egestas. Duis quis ante mauris. Maecenas et augue semper, tincidunt risus vel, auctor lectus. Nulla ac tellus a erat ullamcorper euismod nec et odio. Maecenas accumsan mi tortor, sit amet pharetra nisl varius vel.

Nullam nisl velit, volutpat quis orci a, mattis lacinia neque. Nulla non urna ut augue elementum finibus. Nam ac scelerisque dolor. Morbi tellus diam, gravida id eros quis, interdum sollicitudin nibh. Integer nisl metus, rhoncus ultricies est lobortis, bibendum posuere ex. Proin elementum fringilla laoreet. Nulla porta arcu eget viverra mollis. Aliquam ligula augue, hendrerit vitae dapibus consectetur, congue et lacus.

Vivamus dapibus eleifend faucibus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse tempor tortor ac velit scelerisque consequat. Duis viverra nulla vitae mauris fermentum tempus. Sed congue lorem et enim scelerisque, non facilisis nulla sollicitudin. Pellentesque iaculis lorem lacus, nec eleifend ligula dapibus vel. Pellentesque at sem id velit malesuada porttitor sed ac dui.

Curabitur vehicula sollicitudin est, non aliquet ligula dignissim id. Etiam a pellentesque quam. Nulla porttitor, tellus efficitur pretium interdum, lectus purus vulputate massa, ac pellentesque leo lacus vitae lorem. Sed viverra rutrum egestas. Cras vulputate nisi odio, non semper orci commodo sed. Ut metus tellus, consectetur euismod nisl nec, luctus porttitor lorem. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque et orci leo. Suspendisse lobortis augue sed tristique feugiat. Donec eleifend ipsum in convallis ornare. Aenean aliquam odio eget orci convallis, sit amet commodo eros iaculis. Vestibulum imperdiet feugiat tortor, eget convallis lorem consequat non. Etiam posuere rhoncus erat eget volutpat. In pharetra ipsum nec magna malesuada feugiat. Maecenas dictum purus non lacinia scelerisque. Morbi suscipit nisi sit amet rhoncus euismod.

Mauris pharetra nunc ac odio ultricies, nec tempus dui consequat. Donec gravida semper sem, sit amet pellentesque felis elementum quis. Phasellus vitae ultrices ex, sed sollicitudin augue. Nulla placerat mauris eget blandit maximus. Donec dapibus imperdiet erat, eu pretium nunc maximus eget. In porttitor nisi ac est aliquet mollis. Quisque sed rhoncus mi. Cras tristique est nisi, eget blandit dui fringilla nec. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Nunc imperdiet imperdiet laoreet. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Donec suscipit urna quis ullamcorper aliquet.

Cras libero massa, sodales sit amet est sed, consequat auctor neque. Fusce ornare ac ipsum eu accumsan. Phasellus dolor augue, aliquet eget venenatis at, fringilla vulputate dolor. Donec vitae pulvinar urna, in maximus lorem. Aenean quis maximus arcu. Nunc leo libero, aliquam aliquet hendrerit scelerisque, fringilla ultricies turpis. Proin quis egestas justo. Mauris pulvinar erat pulvinar metus semper mattis. Quisque vel faucibus dolor, vel ultricies nisi. Phasellus molestie accumsan sodales. Vestibulum metus lorem, maximus condimentum ligula ac, hendrerit vehicula eros. Integer lacinia cursus arcu vel tristique. Vivamus blandit mi quis lacus feugiat, non tempor orci vulputate. Mauris vitae gravida lacus. Nunc fringilla dui vitae sollicitudin hendrerit. Proin a nulla ullamcorper, malesuada tellus ut, efficitur lectus.

Proin finibus faucibus lorem, non laoreet metus hendrerit in. Ut dui dui, vehicula non sapien sit amet, fringilla efficitur erat. Duis pharetra ornare leo eget vulputate. Sed bibendum nibh vitae orci condimentum porta. Vivamus blandit libero mi, a lobortis lacus posuere vel. Proin feugiat, lacus et rhoncus semper, ante massa faucibus purus, et viverra nulla nibh eu massa. Vivamus lobortis, mi ut elementum laoreet, ante nisi bibendum odio, eu cursus diam risus in urna.

Vestibulum sed nulla diam. Aenean convallis massa tortor, vel gravida elit euismod vel. Praesent feugiat ex massa, sit amet laoreet felis fermentum sit amet. Nam lorem nibh, tempor a nibh ut, luctus eleifend arcu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec aliquam erat quis risus pellentesque, a facilisis nulla pretium. Nunc volutpat, sapien id auctor congue, orci turpis consectetur lacus, a congue lacus felis a justo. Etiam ullamcorper sapien in elementum tristique. Vivamus tempor ultrices orci in efficitur. Sed porttitor faucibus luctus. Maecenas semper dolor ut facilisis rhoncus. Maecenas eget purus id tellus finibus condimentum vitae non ipsum. Vivamus efficitur urna vel bibendum condimentum.

Proin ante erat, egestas sed scelerisque quis, suscipit nec mauris. Nulla malesuada tellus erat, id tempus lectus facilisis in. Ut aliquet mauris dui, ut gravida mauris commodo sed. Quisque ullamcorper vitae urna ac maximus. Sed posuere nisi at enim convallis, et commodo augue semper. Suspendisse potenti. Nullam nec eros lacus. Mauris porta lacus magna, nec viverra mi tristique vitae. Sed blandit dictum elit nec fringilla. Vivamus vitae purus blandit, pretium tellus vitae, fermentum diam. Cras tortor arcu, egestas non accumsan sed, consectetur id enim.

Nullam in lacus urna. Praesent in lobortis purus, eu ultrices lorem. Pellentesque id sem vel dolor ullamcorper euismod sed vitae mauris. Etiam eget semper sapien. Mauris rhoncus felis vitae iaculis scelerisque. Sed luctus massa sit amet purus fringilla convallis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Quisque ultrices risus et metus aliquam maximus. Aenean vitae odio vitae ex commodo gravida. Nullam non eleifend mi. Praesent erat dolor, gravida sit amet ex non, consequat condimentum odio. Nullam facilisis odio est, vel rutrum dolor vehicula eget. Donec sollicitudin pulvinar tellus, at scelerisque orci consectetur in. Nam eget faucibus nisl. Pellentesque lectus nisl, condimentum et ullamcorper pretium, sodales at eros. In vestibulum auctor nunc, at bibendum nisi.

In maximus sollicitudin congue. Nullam imperdiet, nibh sit amet bibendum molestie, sem massa aliquet metus, id tincidunt dolor nibh eget libero. Curabitur vehicula mi in mauris eleifend accumsan. Etiam nec est nulla. Quisque molestie in ipsum sit amet dictum. Etiam euismod elit et tincidunt dapibus. Sed mollis sit amet velit in condimentum. Integer in hendrerit ex. Vestibulum ut magna luctus, facilisis urna quis, semper quam. Aliquam nec lectus eget odio auctor cursus. Pellentesque ac tincidunt ipsum. Suspendisse sollicitudin suscipit sem, in vulputate nunc egestas et. Donec eleifend mollis dui ac tempus.

Donec tincidunt tempor sapien id porta. Praesent in pellentesque leo. Duis ut hendrerit lectus. In elit dui, luctus eget nisl ac, mollis imperdiet nulla. Etiam nisl ex, laoreet a porttitor in, bibendum non odio. Nunc libero sem, rutrum auctor augue eu, condimentum pretium ex. Duis risus orci, suscipit ac sapien at, ultricies elementum tellus. Duis eget pellentesque ex, a eleifend metus. Nulla vitae velit non orci interdum cursus quis ut elit. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Nullam in lobortis sapien. Vestibulum lobortis sit amet neque sed placerat. Etiam feugiat pellentesque sem. Integer suscipit consequat sem. Pellentesque vitae elit non sapien rutrum tincidunt. Quisque massa mi, malesuada eget malesuada eu, congue vitae sem.

Maecenas at venenatis arcu. Aenean gravida consectetur enim, ut tincidunt sapien aliquam id. Fusce finibus leo pellentesque enim finibus, nec malesuada justo vehicula. Sed eget nisi ipsum. Etiam elit metus, dignissim non efficitur ac, volutpat ut tortor. Donec tempus arcu ac pulvinar interdum. Cras eget tincidunt metus. In lacinia lectus ut tellus blandit auctor. Nunc consequat risus quis pharetra congue. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas mattis scelerisque nulla, eu semper orci. Mauris maximus dolor sed massa pharetra pulvinar. Suspendisse eu felis vitae metus mollis blandit eget at risus. Cras sed faucibus nunc.

Donec elementum tempus hendrerit. Morbi malesuada ullamcorper maximus. Integer hendrerit magna a eros pharetra fermentum. Pellentesque blandit aliquam justo non tempus. Suspendisse at ex in nibh aliquam tempor. Sed efficitur nunc sed neque dapibus, sit amet pharetra turpis posuere. Pellentesque sagittis, velit sed cursus varius, magna arcu volutpat nibh, tincidunt fringilla orci metus eu arcu. Integer vitae rutrum leo, sit amet venenatis quam.

Morbi ornare, velit ut auctor volutpat, dui sem aliquam lorem, ut egestas nisl ex id nisi. Donec sodales non eros molestie porttitor. Pellentesque rutrum posuere tortor et dictum. Nulla eget viverra quam, auctor vulputate massa. Fusce luctus finibus velit vel tempus. Aenean tempus mi vitae condimentum lacinia. Cras luctus viverra arcu quis facilisis. Phasellus commodo rutrum leo eget imperdiet. Fusce orci leo, imperdiet id blandit ac, fringilla quis nisl. Curabitur in efficitur lectus. Donec tincidunt sem nec malesuada cursus. Integer id congue erat. Aliquam sit amet urna sit amet justo tincidunt porttitor at non enim. Ut a tempus nisl, nec semper sem.

Nullam blandit, ligula aliquam sollicitudin pellentesque, odio magna ultrices eros, ac dictum lectus sem quis dui. Nunc vitae nulla felis. In in magna efficitur, mattis dui vitae, tincidunt justo. Suspendisse non diam sed turpis tempor placerat nec rutrum est. Praesent lectus tortor, consequat rhoncus ex nec, laoreet lobortis massa. Etiam tristique, nunc quis facilisis interdum, dolor urna posuere lectus, non bibendum urna dui eget lacus. Nullam iaculis ipsum est, eu mollis lorem ornare at. Phasellus ac venenatis augue, sit amet molestie magna. Cras sed mattis massa, eu pharetra lorem. Aenean at suscipit velit. Nullam a purus in ligula molestie blandit sed at erat. Quisque quis commodo sem, eu semper neque. Aenean ut velit non turpis scelerisque imperdiet.

Fusce vel venenatis velit. Pellentesque justo nisi, luctus non sodales in, commodo non mauris. Nullam commodo lacus mauris, in auctor dui luctus quis. Nulla eu maximus risus. Aliquam tempor efficitur orci, non iaculis nunc vulputate id. Quisque non accumsan erat. Donec eu faucibus sapien.

Phasellus venenatis dolor lorem, id porta diam feugiat a. Sed eget fringilla massa, finibus interdum arcu. Vestibulum accumsan enim magna, ut ornare lacus facilisis a. Ut congue ornare orci quis vehicula. Aliquam aliquet tortor urna, ut tincidunt enim suscipit non. Integer commodo vel magna ac suscipit. Nunc ante purus, efficitur nec vestibulum non, blandit id lorem. Cras non neque eget felis malesuada gravida. Proin ac laoreet urna. Curabitur sem nunc, consectetur eget est dapibus, fermentum dignissim dui. Donec erat magna, finibus sit amet suscipit ut, sodales id orci. Proin condimentum urna nec purus interdum aliquam. Nam nibh ipsum, tristique facilisis lacus gravida, faucibus varius quam.

Fusce odio ipsum, lobortis et neque vitae, volutpat dignissim dolor. Phasellus sodales, erat at ultricies feugiat, dui metus vehicula libero, eu iaculis mi augue nec est. Sed id tellus nibh. Duis rhoncus est vel varius varius. Donec vehicula vel risus tempor accumsan. Morbi sollicitudin, neque nec semper vestibulum, nibh diam blandit velit, in convallis elit velit non purus. Maecenas pellentesque volutpat lorem ut interdum. Curabitur sed elementum risus. Proin pharetra ligula purus, sit amet sagittis nunc fermentum vitae. Nullam quis purus leo. Pellentesque maximus aliquam aliquet. Vestibulum libero mi, dignissim in interdum at, consectetur ac nunc. In feugiat libero eu arcu tincidunt malesuada. Suspendisse eget tellus risus.

Fusce eu aliquet velit. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi commodo quis diam id consequat. Vestibulum vel tellus quis elit cursus commodo sed in nisl. Ut sit amet euismod metus. Curabitur libero sapien, fringilla eu sodales ut, bibendum sed ex. Phasellus et risus venenatis enim facilisis gravida. Pellentesque sollicitudin, odio ac tempor interdum, urna sapien euismod quam, facilisis aliquam purus est dignissim enim. Praesent mauris sem, facilisis et volutpat sit amet, luctus at sapien. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse auctor nisi at sem venenatis, vel fermentum erat cursus. Integer pharetra, leo ac porta consequat, neque velit eleifend nisi, in lobortis velit augue sit amet metus. Suspendisse rutrum libero in quam sagittis aliquet. Vestibulum sagittis aliquet orci nec viverra.

Nunc viverra nunc et est bibendum dapibus. Donec pharetra felis eget vulputate condimentum. Nulla facilisi. Vivamus fringilla, erat a elementum imperdiet, enim neque sagittis ante, nec pharetra quam nisi sed ex. Curabitur vitae est sapien. Proin quis ullamcorper libero, at bibendum diam. Ut lacinia risus at sapien laoreet porttitor. Fusce molestie molestie felis fringilla imperdiet. Aliquam tristique ex turpis. Aliquam eget lacus lorem. Nulla pretium felis ut tincidunt lobortis. Etiam porta sed dolor faucibus commodo. Cras mattis nibh sit amet tortor accumsan convallis. Quisque nec dictum nunc. Ut volutpat massa a sem luctus sagittis.

Integer at ornare mauris. Phasellus interdum eu arcu a dapibus. Aenean malesuada faucibus dapibus. Duis et egestas nisl, a ornare sapien. Donec sagittis lacus vitae varius consectetur. Ut pulvinar, nulla vel consectetur laoreet, leo turpis molestie sem, vel tincidunt sapien purus non diam. Nullam dapibus turpis non nulla pulvinar rhoncus. Mauris vel eros eu felis auctor fermentum. Praesent nisl nisl, porta sed lectus sit amet, placerat tincidunt dolor.

Nam tortor lacus, aliquam non dapibus a, scelerisque nec nibh. Mauris erat ligula, maximus sit amet nibh non, bibendum semper sapien. Aliquam posuere elit id pretium bibendum. Pellentesque accumsan leo felis, eu dignissim nibh convallis quis. Proin bibendum eros dapibus orci posuere, ut rhoncus eros rutrum. Integer ut nunc a tellus efficitur sodales. Nunc porta ante non leo malesuada, sed consectetur nisl lacinia. Aliquam lacinia odio laoreet suscipit suscipit. Vestibulum ex ante, ornare et erat at, rhoncus volutpat mi. Praesent malesuada dictum odio, quis mollis dui accumsan vel.

Donec nec nisi vitae diam condimentum fermentum eu ut arcu. Mauris id fermentum dolor. Fusce consectetur nisi pharetra risus semper efficitur. Nullam ac magna a velit eleifend vestibulum. Cras egestas justo nisl. Sed varius nisi ac tempus rutrum. Aenean vehicula posuere luctus. Suspendisse ac tellus eget dolor varius luctus non et purus. Donec ligula leo, volutpat vel libero et, lobortis accumsan dolor. Sed dictum tristique interdum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam congue ultrices sapien, in maximus lectus interdum ut.

Ut sed vestibulum dolor, condimentum rutrum purus. Maecenas sollicitudin, felis sed feugiat interdum, nisl erat imperdiet neque, sit amet porttitor turpis lacus non ex. Praesent a aliquam ante. Nulla fermentum ex tempor ex finibus tincidunt. Proin sit amet ipsum bibendum, egestas elit ac, efficitur lectus. Praesent non sapien mauris. Donec semper finibus risus vitae convallis. Aenean eu facilisis sapien, quis sollicitudin quam. Cras scelerisque urna sed arcu vulputate lobortis. In at vehicula eros. Donec egestas tristique vulputate. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Integer et lectus pretium, euismod ipsum et, imperdiet diam. Phasellus eget feugiat justo. Proin aliquet massa et porttitor tincidunt.

Suspendisse at lorem id velit volutpat sodales a eu sem. In congue non turpis in tempor. Proin ut venenatis tortor. Donec tempus condimentum ex, non mollis tortor iaculis sit amet. Praesent leo turpis, vehicula pharetra massa vel, tempus efficitur est. Curabitur tristique enim ut ipsum auctor, a porttitor sapien tincidunt. Vestibulum non tellus tempor, feugiat est ut, porta libero. Aliquam ultricies ligula vitae tortor molestie, at pellentesque odio commodo. Fusce congue sit amet est nec vulputate. Sed ullamcorper pretium mattis. Vestibulum eget rutrum augue. Proin semper nunc et imperdiet luctus.

Aliquam sollicitudin venenatis dictum. Nam sollicitudin tristique diam, eget egestas dui pellentesque at. Donec pharetra ac ipsum sit amet dictum. Morbi condimentum commodo erat eu dictum. Nulla tincidunt eros id quam dictum, vitae faucibus turpis varius. Morbi at sagittis diam. Nunc vulputate pulvinar lacus non accumsan. Aliquam accumsan neque nec suscipit finibus. Ut ornare volutpat purus, vel rhoncus eros fermentum elementum. In dictum libero eu purus volutpat faucibus. Aenean semper bibendum mi placerat pellentesque. Ut commodo mollis enim et ultricies. Nam aliquam ante et quam ullamcorper aliquet. Quisque tempus blandit erat non mattis. Maecenas arcu est, porttitor eu lacinia sit amet, placerat ac orci.

Vestibulum commodo eleifend neque suscipit malesuada. Nullam efficitur sollicitudin erat in blandit. Vestibulum posuere iaculis sem nec vestibulum. Praesent vehicula justo et elit viverra, in sollicitudin elit mattis. Pellentesque quis augue dolor. Nulla ac viverra ligula. Praesent eu posuere magna. Nulla fermentum augue ac mauris interdum malesuada ac quis tellus. Suspendisse potenti. Suspendisse massa dui, faucibus nec scelerisque vel, sodales a nisi. Suspendisse tincidunt sapien a mi tincidunt vestibulum vitae non orci. Aenean accumsan, mi at consequat imperdiet, diam neque sagittis arcu, sit amet pulvinar urna dui sit amet elit. Duis eget sollicitudin metus.

Fusce eu volutpat nibh, ac placerat tortor. Sed quis placerat augue, at commodo odio. Nam pellentesque cursus diam ut luctus. Ut ut blandit orci. Vestibulum tempor risus in nibh aliquam porttitor id quis elit. Vivamus pellentesque iaculis ornare. Morbi et nisl non lacus convallis ultrices nec in leo. Vestibulum lobortis euismod mauris, ut malesuada velit euismod sed. Pellentesque id neque massa.

Proin tempus dui quis sollicitudin volutpat. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Integer est ex, tempor in elementum vel, rhoncus ac odio. Mauris ac ex interdum, congue nulla eu, ullamcorper dolor. Donec sem neque, condimentum id turpis sit amet, pellentesque dictum sem. Suspendisse cursus porta odio a mollis. Fusce congue nunc a tortor blandit, sit amet fringilla nisl hendrerit. Maecenas orci ante, tristique et purus id, hendrerit porta leo. Etiam leo nibh, congue dignissim sagittis vestibulum, faucibus malesuada neque. Suspendisse feugiat nisl tristique mollis aliquet. Donec tempus vulputate aliquet. Donec rutrum, turpis quis pulvinar blandit, eros orci commodo turpis, vestibulum faucibus felis dui non mauris. Maecenas interdum porttitor tellus sit amet aliquam.

Nulla non nisi vel arcu blandit aliquam vitae in mi. Maecenas luctus lacus at elit viverra, in sagittis erat varius. Duis nec fringilla orci. Nunc egestas egestas justo et tempus. Nullam eget fermentum metus. Vestibulum at nibh quis risus sollicitudin euismod vel non turpis. Donec libero quam, pulvinar ac lacus sit amet, vulputate varius mauris. In at arcu scelerisque, luctus nibh ac, porttitor sapien. Fusce lacus ex, maximus et nunc et, mattis viverra lectus. Curabitur non maximus magna. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Integer aliquam leo odio, at ornare enim egestas eget. Etiam aliquam faucibus fringilla.

Nunc rutrum, lacus eu sagittis tincidunt, ligula tortor convallis diam, sed tempor massa elit et neque. Etiam consequat sagittis facilisis. Suspendisse vitae lorem non lacus ullamcorper aliquet eget eu mauris. Duis sit amet metus vitae enim posuere lacinia ac vel nulla. Sed in aliquam est. Vivamus elementum mattis placerat. Donec sagittis lorem ut ante porttitor semper. Vivamus ut dolor vitae tortor lobortis vestibulum luctus eu nisl. Curabitur non lorem enim. Aenean vel magna arcu. Duis id imperdiet lectus, eget posuere augue. Aenean sit amet leo feugiat, congue libero malesuada, euismod ligula.

Vestibulum cursus nisl at massa luctus tincidunt. Donec sed rutrum dolor, in porttitor dui. Mauris placerat fermentum ex, in porttitor sem dapibus id. Phasellus ullamcorper volutpat elit eu ornare. Mauris vehicula, erat at vehicula facilisis, est diam gravida ipsum, quis tempus turpis ex sit amet leo. Ut et fringilla urna. Nam a justo a ante semper tempor. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vestibulum mattis, justo a gravida gravida, dui nisi dignissim purus, id rutrum neque erat et orci. Nulla condimentum commodo nisl in ultricies. Sed sed elit vel urna convallis semper eget ut metus.

Vestibulum ac leo id augue imperdiet dignissim non at nibh. Quisque vitae felis vitae est cursus aliquet sed nec eros. Nunc vel mollis eros. Pellentesque sodales augue in pellentesque pharetra. Aliquam gravida in lacus nec sagittis. Sed id nibh nibh. Ut tincidunt at tortor quis congue. Sed eleifend dui eu bibendum feugiat. Fusce cursus semper diam id porta. Maecenas fringilla turpis sapien, vel dignissim ex dignissim in. Praesent ultricies a odio sed dapibus. Vestibulum fermentum ligula vitae sodales accumsan. Nunc ut tempor felis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Phasellus fermentum erat vitae pharetra elementum. Cras mi quam, aliquam vitae bibendum eu, malesuada eu mauris.

Ut eleifend posuere lectus, eu cursus diam fringilla sit amet. Cras mollis nibh in ipsum placerat, id tristique mi posuere. Integer dui sapien, dignissim in accumsan et, malesuada a lectus. Donec tristique malesuada purus eu porta. Vivamus turpis lectus, volutpat quis blandit id, sodales sed dui. Donec eget auctor nisl, id interdum lectus. Aliquam nec erat rutrum, viverra nisl ac, commodo orci. Duis sit amet vulputate arcu. Fusce blandit est eget efficitur gravida. Nunc et nulla dapibus, rutrum nisi sit amet, suscipit nisl.

Integer laoreet, neque eget aliquet porttitor, tellus urna porta metus, hendrerit lacinia justo nisi sit amet nunc. Vestibulum sit amet nibh mattis, venenatis justo eu, mattis metus. Donec tincidunt mauris mi. Duis pulvinar elementum enim. Pellentesque vulputate volutpat sapien mattis egestas. Fusce ac eleifend felis, mollis pretium elit. Ut efficitur metus ut quam eleifend imperdiet. Sed ut sem sodales, ultricies nisi at, bibendum nisi. Cras feugiat elit et lacus volutpat, quis sollicitudin libero gravida. Sed a congue eros. Curabitur porttitor purus nulla, at feugiat massa interdum ut.

Nullam porttitor placerat erat ac sagittis. Ut lacinia sapien lacus, quis efficitur felis accumsan non. Morbi at tortor nec elit consectetur scelerisque eu id velit. Duis at lacus sagittis, molestie sapien ut, lacinia est. Phasellus posuere justo sed magna rutrum vulputate. Nunc gravida tincidunt ex, tristique viverra urna fringilla aliquet. Nullam sed urna ac justo feugiat lacinia non vel velit. Pellentesque porta mattis rhoncus. Duis ullamcorper, nunc in ullamcorper tempus, sapien diam congue purus, at malesuada sapien dolor quis nibh. Sed tincidunt accumsan dui ac fermentum. Phasellus dictum feugiat elit quis consectetur. In vulputate sit amet lorem non venenatis. Vivamus varius eu nunc ut elementum. Vestibulum et lectus dui. Phasellus ac purus a libero laoreet iaculis ut vel justo.

Donec ultricies risus non diam mollis pellentesque. Curabitur bibendum eleifend nisl, eu varius orci rutrum non. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Suspendisse commodo odio non arcu malesuada hendrerit. Curabitur consectetur porttitor varius. Vestibulum feugiat diam sed massa tincidunt, eget vestibulum lacus faucibus. Quisque nec lobortis turpis. Etiam tellus tellus, lobortis in pharetra sit amet, volutpat at magna. Integer lobortis ornare neque euismod venenatis. Mauris ut rhoncus erat, at vulputate dui. Suspendisse interdum laoreet porta. Sed at mi at mi varius accumsan ut in nibh. Nam tempor viverra tempus. Fusce vehicula enim ut nibh commodo sodales. Suspendisse mollis sollicitudin tortor, quis blandit diam iaculis et.

Ut consectetur fermentum lectus ac tristique. Sed vel consectetur leo. Phasellus aliquet felis ac neque fermentum lobortis. Donec vel urna vitae justo fringilla porta. In ut maximus ante. Aliquam et nibh ullamcorper felis mollis venenatis ut in nulla. Pellentesque vel ipsum non nisi rhoncus posuere. Donec dignissim rutrum nulla, non fringilla orci vehicula ac. Cras ac mauris magna. Vivamus rutrum interdum arcu, a tristique elit vulputate quis. Mauris dolor tellus, ornare id quam rhoncus, blandit facilisis quam. Aenean in luctus nunc. Ut id convallis eros.

Nunc convallis mi id dolor tempus laoreet. Donec efficitur volutpat metus sed pretium. Praesent ultricies mollis urna sed luctus. Aenean non libero sodales, tempor massa laoreet, euismod orci. Nunc feugiat sem sed posuere rhoncus. Aenean elementum orci id erat sagittis laoreet. Phasellus pellentesque felis ac ipsum facilisis malesuada. Pellentesque quis quam in massa auctor sodales congue ac magna. Ut et orci dui. Donec et lacinia odio, sit amet faucibus diam. Curabitur vehicula convallis sagittis. Etiam vitae semper velit, in convallis libero. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.

Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Duis eget tristique nunc. Cras mollis libero dui, a accumsan nibh tempus a. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nam volutpat neque sagittis purus euismod, vitae blandit ligula congue. Vestibulum sit amet lectus a odio dignissim commodo. Praesent eget eleifend erat. Nunc quis diam vel odio auctor posuere. Nam iaculis augue vitae justo consequat, et faucibus sem molestie. Integer condimentum vulputate erat, quis fermentum augue ultricies a. Pellentesque sed ex et tortor pretium maximus. Nulla quis ipsum eu ipsum fermentum hendrerit vel a lectus. Maecenas nec porta magna.

Nulla diam risus, maximus eu scelerisque at, viverra sollicitudin lorem. Curabitur lobortis nunc sed magna ornare ultricies. Vivamus est quam, blandit sit amet commodo eu, finibus eu nulla. Maecenas metus ligula, venenatis ac fermentum vel, scelerisque at nibh. Praesent vestibulum sit amet lacus non suscipit. Phasellus sodales mauris vel lacus fermentum vehicula. Ut sed vestibulum dolor. Maecenas vulputate sem a diam ultricies aliquam. Sed lobortis erat erat, ut placerat massa pharetra id. Donec scelerisque congue auctor. Nunc tellus lacus, sodales sit amet elementum sagittis, ultricies ac mi. Nam tincidunt leo eu justo tincidunt, id venenatis ex mollis. Duis facilisis sapien turpis, quis scelerisque libero sollicitudin tristique. Mauris odio nulla, cursus at metus ut, dignissim ultricies lorem. Donec et felis tempus turpis suscipit aliquet vel eu nunc. Nunc tempor massa sed posuere semper.

Nunc et tortor arcu. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed pharetra commodo nisl. Integer quis faucibus tortor. Suspendisse porta eleifend tellus luctus pulvinar. Aliquam faucibus, purus in malesuada maximus, nunc diam iaculis odio, sit amet luctus metus mi egestas mauris. Morbi interdum tortor id elementum malesuada. Aliquam porta elit nec orci cursus lacinia. Phasellus in eros commodo, euismod odio a, iaculis ante. Donec velit nisi, iaculis vel commodo eget, posuere nec dolor. Phasellus nunc metus, elementum sed lectus non, rhoncus dictum mauris. Sed mattis risus non orci vestibulum, ac volutpat ante bibendum. Praesent cursus magna vitae tincidunt pulvinar. Quisque nec tellus nec mauris dignissim volutpat at quis enim.

Proin vel gravida libero. Aliquam placerat erat eget felis vehicula, id tristique odio bibendum. Proin consequat sem quis est laoreet, non condimentum nibh dictum. Donec vel iaculis urna. Aliquam erat volutpat. Donec sed arcu porttitor, suscipit lorem vitae, venenatis diam. Etiam cursus leo sed neque iaculis finibus.

In sed efficitur lacus, ac consectetur dui. Nulla maximus neque eu magna euismod, sit amet pulvinar massa tempor. Vivamus venenatis neque nibh, ut faucibus ligula auctor ac. Ut nibh libero, ultricies vitae viverra vel, aliquam ut diam. Maecenas pharetra purus a libero pharetra consequat. Sed et velit dui. Nullam pulvinar sodales elit sit amet lacinia. Nulla faucibus interdum arcu, et scelerisque eros tristique eget. Nulla finibus eros eu bibendum tristique. Aliquam porta tristique arcu, vel vulputate enim pretium at. Pellentesque fermentum laoreet ligula, in dictum justo blandit ut. Aenean et pharetra dolor. Donec imperdiet lectus sit amet nibh venenatis lobortis. Ut in eros molestie, pharetra augue vel, ornare lacus.

Nulla eget arcu sit amet libero malesuada pharetra. Proin mi diam, ultrices quis vehicula id, porttitor a sapien. Sed id lectus metus. Etiam eget odio arcu. Praesent iaculis purus non vulputate commodo. Cras eleifend varius nisi a consequat. Morbi nunc enim, hendrerit ac auctor consequat, faucibus eu mi. Suspendisse potenti.

Nam mollis condimentum enim, consectetur sagittis arcu porttitor vitae. Quisque sodales diam sit amet pretium dignissim. Fusce elit risus, auctor non ultrices non, convallis ac ante. Mauris scelerisque pulvinar metus sit amet sodales. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Proin eget ex venenatis, venenatis lorem vitae, accumsan ipsum. Sed in orci turpis. Phasellus in tristique augue, sit amet fermentum lorem. Integer faucibus vel dolor finibus scelerisque. Proin sit amet tincidunt mauris. Proin accumsan varius nibh.

Mauris id efficitur orci. Vivamus a mauris at dui faucibus elementum. Duis imperdiet blandit mauris a suscipit. In neque ex, gravida sed lacinia at, suscipit ut metus. Sed varius aliquet nulla, ac pretium ipsum. Fusce tristique enim at porta interdum. Donec id libero nibh. Maecenas interdum consectetur nibh id rutrum. Nam bibendum feugiat odio, vitae pharetra nulla tincidunt ut. Maecenas et leo eget massa vulputate accumsan. Aenean id euismod arcu, sit amet laoreet justo. Phasellus euismod vulputate metus sit amet venenatis.

Etiam convallis diam ac arcu rhoncus, vitae lobortis urna tempor. Nunc nec vestibulum ante. Cras nec erat vitae felis scelerisque maximus ac vitae erat. In et lorem sed magna dictum mollis nec nec ipsum. In non consequat risus, in tempus tortor. Mauris id ipsum arcu. Curabitur maximus elit a elit commodo, vitae feugiat mauris mattis.

Cras sit amet volutpat justo. Aliquam varius dictum finibus. Morbi sollicitudin non nibh eu commodo. Etiam ultrices tempus ornare. In lobortis libero eu tellus semper auctor. Sed justo lacus, rhoncus ut risus non, accumsan convallis felis. Ut imperdiet magna quis rhoncus placerat. Nullam magna ante, aliquam sed dui nec, convallis pulvinar risus.

Duis nec scelerisque leo. Sed cursus sodales sapien. Ut sapien nisi, elementum et rutrum at, facilisis a nisi. Quisque pretium libero enim, vel scelerisque magna hendrerit vitae. Sed nec hendrerit sapien. Donec non lectus ultrices magna volutpat sagittis auctor in lorem. Integer sollicitudin vel leo vel mollis. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Donec eget tortor semper, venenatis diam sit amet, finibus nibh. Sed eget sapien purus. Aenean pellentesque nibh malesuada nisl euismod pretium. Sed vitae ex ultrices, suscipit risus sed, condimentum mi. Pellentesque sagittis finibus arcu nec elementum. Duis tincidunt lobortis risus et semper. Mauris cursus elit vel interdum pretium.

Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent ex elit, interdum vitae condimentum in, rhoncus tincidunt turpis. Mauris venenatis nibh eget leo tincidunt auctor. Morbi imperdiet id diam nec bibendum. Nulla ornare velit libero, vel posuere enim malesuada id. Morbi nec auctor libero. Vestibulum porttitor est sit amet sem molestie imperdiet. Nulla pulvinar elit sem, vitae finibus risus porttitor a. Vestibulum porta non augue vel efficitur.

Nam efficitur augue massa, quis ornare ex rutrum sit amet. Etiam tortor est, aliquet vel porttitor tempor, ultricies et magna. Cras ut tempor risus. Vestibulum egestas metus neque, a molestie nulla convallis vulputate. Phasellus ultricies orci at ante sodales sollicitudin. Nam ac nulla arcu. Sed sodales ultrices lacus, id sollicitudin mauris ultricies posuere. Donec tristique, metus nec rutrum pellentesque, tortor mauris pretium quam, eu dictum augue dui vel ex. Vivamus viverra rhoncus ullamcorper. Fusce dictum velit eu velit viverra venenatis. Nam tristique id risus ut tincidunt. Integer consequat lacus eget lectus rhoncus, sed pulvinar dui auctor. Vestibulum feugiat ultricies elit, at fringilla est iaculis eu.

Duis tempus diam id tincidunt porttitor. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed tempor congue odio, ac placerat dui tempus quis. Suspendisse velit tellus, finibus vitae justo a, faucibus cursus nibh. Quisque ac turpis sed augue tempus dignissim. Mauris ultrices, nulla id lacinia ultrices, orci velit efficitur magna, vel mollis sapien justo sed neque. Aenean at magna et magna vestibulum finibus eget eu mi. Curabitur condimentum et lacus et sagittis. Morbi fringilla, velit nec ornare dignissim, odio orci luctus lorem, ac sodales risus ligula eu ligula. Curabitur consequat ut quam et tempor. Aenean euismod dictum nulla, eu aliquam magna rhoncus a. Quisque molestie eu orci et malesuada. Sed varius quis enim vel posuere. Duis velit augue, pretium dictum nunc quis, dignissim rhoncus eros. Donec vel odio dolor. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus.

Vivamus sed fermentum lorem. Pellentesque ut est ut leo suscipit porttitor id eu risus. Maecenas nec imperdiet turpis, eget pulvinar dui. In eu tincidunt justo. Morbi nisi nisl, sollicitudin ac elit vitae, lacinia volutpat dolor. Aliquam nulla tellus, iaculis a nulla sit amet, eleifend tempor nisi. Donec consectetur leo felis, sed porta nulla rhoncus vel. Proin sagittis elit ut pretium malesuada. Nulla pellentesque ante ac odio cursus molestie. Pellentesque bibendum lectus id erat finibus, in hendrerit tellus cursus.

Duis quis maximus libero. Aliquam semper ullamcorper mauris in accumsan. Nunc congue nunc quam, quis lacinia felis dapibus at. Nunc ac libero quam. Donec vel aliquet elit. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas hendrerit ultricies ante, eu mollis erat convallis at.

Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Suspendisse in maximus elit, nec tincidunt lacus. Vivamus blandit arcu quam, non porttitor dolor commodo id. Vivamus eu neque vel nunc efficitur suscipit ac ut risus. Morbi ultricies semper risus, a rhoncus orci hendrerit vel. Nulla consectetur placerat dui ut congue. Donec pretium tellus diam, sit amet auctor tellus venenatis ut. Sed ultricies elit et quam pretium, ut fermentum velit convallis. Mauris id euismod augue. Nullam pharetra dignissim ipsum sit amet finibus. Vestibulum ut neque in mauris sollicitudin pulvinar nec sit amet mauris.

Maecenas at ligula ex. Fusce consectetur semper mi, at iaculis lacus mollis a. Maecenas suscipit tellus ac placerat fermentum. Vivamus dolor felis, viverra vitae auctor eu, accumsan vel nibh. Quisque magna libero, tempor vitae leo ut, rhoncus suscipit massa. Sed consectetur tincidunt ullamcorper. In porta leo eget urna accumsan, ac aliquet dui mattis. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Duis ut vestibulum diam. Suspendisse potenti. Pellentesque ac tempus arcu. Fusce elementum pellentesque erat sit amet fringilla.

Donec accumsan diam a turpis sagittis, sed porttitor mi posuere. Ut eu eros sed leo consequat suscipit. Integer et tellus luctus, facilisis arcu faucibus, dictum libero. In tristique neque a mattis ultricies. Vivamus fringilla lectus dui, id placerat quam consequat ac. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Donec neque dolor, lobortis id ipsum id, porttitor viverra diam. Aliquam condimentum dui aliquet arcu sagittis ultricies. Quisque lorem dui, pretium a nibh sit amet, condimentum fringilla mauris.

Phasellus molestie tempus efficitur. Vestibulum et odio urna. Mauris finibus tortor at pharetra facilisis. Nulla semper mollis nisi, vitae dapibus odio feugiat vel. Vestibulum in nisl suscipit, lobortis orci vel, bibendum arcu. Ut magna magna, egestas sed finibus vitae, egestas ac quam. In et quam ac augue faucibus blandit nec sed ex. In ut varius neque, eget mattis mauris. Pellentesque eu dolor arcu. In rutrum leo magna, maximus euismod ipsum tristique eget.

Integer tempus vel quam in vulputate. Morbi non ex fermentum, tincidunt nunc ut, molestie magna. Maecenas sollicitudin rutrum enim cursus varius. Nunc a pellentesque nisl. Sed ultricies metus ac suscipit tincidunt. Proin mattis massa at eros fermentum tristique. Nullam cursus vitae est nec varius. Suspendisse dictum, turpis luctus facilisis fringilla, felis ex blandit est, ut molestie ante dui ac odio. Etiam tincidunt elit id metus dignissim, at aliquet ligula iaculis. Nam maximus nulla non ultricies interdum. Sed ut sodales ipsum. Aliquam erat volutpat.

Aliquam nibh dolor, hendrerit nec faucibus nec, tincidunt vitae quam. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nunc sollicitudin dolor blandit pulvinar ornare. Ut auctor aliquam nibh quis elementum. Vestibulum elementum maximus nulla, mollis tincidunt metus pretium ut. Phasellus interdum neque at maximus fringilla. Donec eros arcu, molestie vitae ante fermentum, luctus mollis risus. Nulla facilisi. Cras tincidunt purus augue, pellentesque condimentum ex sagittis a. Aenean imperdiet eleifend odio eget sodales. Nam lacinia viverra fermentum. Vestibulum fringilla, lorem eu blandit iaculis, nisi dui viverra tortor, lacinia sollicitudin massa justo id diam. Nam auctor ipsum at ullamcorper dignissim. Integer nec tortor in lectus finibus dictum et vitae odio. Suspendisse eu mattis augue. Cras posuere in justo sit amet consequat.

Donec maximus et diam a gravida. Nulla sit amet felis nisi. Suspendisse ac turpis eget magna vestibulum bibendum vitae vel sapien. Sed at libero eget ex congue feugiat ac eget dui. Duis iaculis est ac dictum consequat. Fusce felis eros, egestas vitae molestie sed, aliquet pellentesque lorem. Donec diam lorem, finibus ac ullamcorper non, vulputate nec ligula. Duis gravida facilisis dui sed maximus.

Quisque vestibulum maximus enim id pulvinar. Fusce tristique nunc egestas libero tempor dignissim. Nam bibendum eget magna tempus luctus. Proin ac imperdiet est. Cras lacinia dignissim tellus, eu pretium sem posuere a. Sed interdum eleifend erat sit amet scelerisque. Duis ac ante scelerisque, sodales tellus eget, consectetur lacus. Aliquam maximus nisl in semper dignissim. Proin nisl metus, tempor nec eros non, dictum eleifend justo. Cras eget nunc at ligula fermentum elementum. Nulla facilisi. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Duis ullamcorper augue quam, sed volutpat neque eleifend non. Aliquam ac tellus ut felis volutpat ornare.

Duis dapibus magna et urna elementum consequat. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Donec augue massa, commodo et ex eu, lacinia porttitor neque. Sed varius tellus ut dapibus ultricies. Duis viverra enim venenatis venenatis eleifend. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris ut sem ac tellus varius blandit. Proin quam lorem, lacinia sit amet pretium sit amet, rhoncus a dui. Suspendisse lobortis sem tincidunt mattis accumsan.

Curabitur aliquet feugiat malesuada. Mauris quis luctus sapien, ac sagittis nisl. Donec congue in nisi et dapibus. In ac lacinia orci. Mauris porta ante eget turpis tempor semper. Pellentesque est turpis, molestie eget laoreet eu, semper a nibh. Integer at tempor orci. Maecenas fringilla, sem non tempor bibendum, libero justo fermentum nisl, id laoreet sapien libero sit amet erat. Nullam dignissim magna velit, a egestas purus dictum non. Duis sit amet euismod arcu, ut eleifend metus. Morbi malesuada suscipit faucibus. Aenean in odio eget lectus condimentum laoreet. Maecenas in dapibus felis. Vestibulum eu elementum turpis. Praesent mattis tortor ut elit interdum, in convallis augue lobortis.

Cras auctor eros quis iaculis convallis. Nulla sollicitudin magna in dictum bibendum. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Suspendisse vestibulum scelerisque euismod. Praesent at suscipit orci. Aenean placerat metus sit amet elit rutrum rutrum. Donec auctor lacus sit amet luctus ultricies. Mauris at nisl ut ipsum rutrum ornare. Vivamus vel nisl magna.

Praesent nunc leo, fermentum et condimentum vitae, dictum ut urna. Maecenas quis est interdum ante hendrerit eleifend eget et enim. Maecenas lobortis tincidunt tellus, sed sagittis tellus consectetur a. Suspendisse ex ante, fringilla non malesuada nec, sollicitudin sit amet erat. Pellentesque volutpat erat odio, a rhoncus nunc pretium ut. Nunc vel porta erat, in efficitur dolor. Phasellus scelerisque, arcu eget laoreet vulputate, turpis tortor vestibulum sem, tincidunt consectetur ipsum neque ut erat. Aenean eget ipsum venenatis, sagittis velit blandit, facilisis mi.

Praesent urna risus, varius eget suscipit sit amet, ullamcorper sit amet quam. Donec libero arcu, luctus eget libero id, maximus pharetra sem. Vestibulum neque mi, blandit id mollis sit amet, aliquet sed urna. Duis urna magna, luctus eu condimentum eget, bibendum eu orci. Vestibulum venenatis consectetur porta. Donec vel congue erat. Proin pharetra turpis eget turpis pellentesque, non dictum dui volutpat. Vestibulum suscipit vel magna id laoreet. Nullam posuere, erat non aliquam lobortis, mi nisi placerat elit, in dictum enim enim eu massa. Pellentesque vitae diam non magna tincidunt efficitur eu a leo. Ut in lacinia magna. Proin tempus enim eget dui auctor, eget condimentum magna vestibulum.

Ut id dolor vitae neque euismod fringilla ut a nunc. Fusce sollicitudin nec erat eget hendrerit. Vivamus ut cursus massa. Donec egestas, felis sit amet faucibus condimentum, dolor nibh laoreet nisi, ornare rutrum tellus urna condimentum dolor. Nullam ultricies rutrum arcu sit amet finibus. Fusce eleifend, libero pretium gravida dictum, arcu lorem bibendum velit, id hendrerit quam magna id enim. Aliquam a aliquet dui. Mauris tempus congue massa, quis fermentum risus pretium at. Curabitur porttitor est turpis, nec accumsan mi porta lacinia. Integer lacinia diam sapien, eu cursus ipsum viverra feugiat. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla facilisi. Sed eget erat ex. Proin faucibus eros pulvinar consectetur rutrum.

Phasellus pretium nisl vitae sodales fringilla. Maecenas non nibh non ipsum venenatis euismod. Vivamus tempor viverra lorem, et ornare risus ornare non. Sed quis velit nec ex dapibus tincidunt vitae et felis. Aenean et consequat lectus, non iaculis erat. Sed vitae massa vehicula, fermentum mi at, aliquam massa. Nam quis nibh lectus. Phasellus luctus ante in tellus cursus eleifend.

Vestibulum et turpis non arcu viverra fringilla eget ut odio. Vestibulum vitae lacinia ante. Integer quis augue ac elit interdum dapibus et ac mauris. Integer placerat non sapien in luctus. Fusce eleifend, metus ac pharetra hendrerit, ex lacus egestas enim, sed pretium neque magna quis quam. Duis sed faucibus nisl, et ornare risus. Nulla cursus lacus sem, ut luctus tortor ultricies ut. Nunc vitae aliquam dolor, vitae pulvinar metus. Praesent ut massa tellus.

In sapien eros, accumsan sed urna id, semper sollicitudin lectus. Vivamus consequat mattis nisl, et auctor nibh vulputate non. Curabitur vitae semper augue, sed lacinia lectus. Cras luctus accumsan mi at consequat. Donec ut faucibus risus. Donec odio justo, molestie sed est eu, egestas accumsan arcu. Donec eu pulvinar augue, et interdum justo. Pellentesque sagittis eleifend justo vitae pellentesque. Nullam tristique est neque, a iaculis augue fringilla ac. Vestibulum massa nisl, egestas aliquam egestas vitae, lobortis eu nunc. Morbi at sem felis.

Nullam volutpat purus rhoncus est fermentum euismod. Mauris rhoncus nunc maximus dui ultrices viverra. Phasellus nunc nunc, sodales nec volutpat non, luctus vel purus. Vestibulum luctus bibendum risus vitae porttitor. Donec ornare orci non aliquam porttitor. Phasellus pretium est sed ex auctor vulputate. Proin a mi ut nisi scelerisque tincidunt eget nec tellus. Morbi eu accumsan orci. Vivamus faucibus enim ut nulla laoreet blandit. Curabitur a neque dui. Morbi erat nunc, maximus sit amet posuere non, cursus sit amet risus. Curabitur quis nulla felis. Cras egestas imperdiet orci ut bibendum. Ut eu tristique arcu. Donec pretium leo mollis leo finibus hendrerit.

In suscipit urna metus, nec tincidunt lacus viverra sit amet. Nam posuere, ante at tempus ornare, arcu est vehicula felis, vitae efficitur neque urna non risus. Sed vitae neque ac ante tempus pretium non ac mauris. Quisque ac ornare ipsum. Curabitur in iaculis ex. Sed erat eros, rutrum quis finibus id, auctor sed turpis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Donec sed dolor at magna molestie blandit vitae a orci. Etiam eleifend vestibulum justo, non tempor metus pretium sit amet. Suspendisse et lectus et lacus euismod venenatis vitae et justo. Donec erat ligula, vulputate et tellus et, hendrerit eleifend lectus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla a pretium dolor, tempor aliquam ex. Nullam nec vestibulum magna. Praesent aliquam ligula nec sapien porta suscipit. Praesent vehicula et ligula sit amet venenatis.

Etiam tincidunt lacus id metus lobortis, in interdum ipsum tincidunt. Suspendisse dignissim ante diam, vitae condimentum urna dignissim at. Maecenas venenatis, purus eu euismod eleifend, dui orci rhoncus diam, in interdum risus felis sed odio. Praesent posuere libero et bibendum vulputate. Morbi feugiat libero at est porttitor pellentesque. Etiam ac justo quis ex iaculis vehicula. Suspendisse suscipit nunc et massa convallis, vel vestibulum ligula elementum. Curabitur sit amet blandit ex. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nunc posuere suscipit hendrerit. Etiam felis nulla, sodales vitae pellentesque et, elementum non orci. Vivamus tempor mattis gravida. In felis nunc, porttitor nec interdum vitae, fringilla quis dui. Etiam laoreet libero eget tincidunt tempor. Fusce hendrerit pellentesque mollis.

Fusce eu massa et dui facilisis tempor vitae ac ipsum. In dignissim blandit eros, posuere molestie massa auctor eu. Donec eu elementum sapien. Maecenas eu metus rhoncus, volutpat sapien eu, consectetur metus. Etiam aliquam augue nec sem ultricies sodales accumsan ut nunc. Pellentesque a odio vehicula, placerat orci et, feugiat sem. Nulla sit amet pellentesque erat. Vivamus nec erat leo. Aenean egestas, tortor quis elementum dictum, quam sem pretium lorem, in molestie arcu ligula congue arcu. In tempus orci arcu, vitae malesuada nibh tempor ac. Aliquam fermentum scelerisque velit at volutpat. Proin porttitor ornare lobortis. Morbi libero nisi, condimentum sed ligula ac, ullamcorper pulvinar diam. Ut ultricies euismod pretium.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Cras sit amet aliquet mauris. Aliquam id volutpat arcu, vitae rutrum orci. Nulla vehicula varius convallis. Cras diam velit, maximus sed risus ut, porttitor accumsan enim. Praesent convallis mollis egestas. Suspendisse vel aliquet nisi, et ullamcorper libero. Nunc rhoncus leo finibus, tempus tortor in, mollis dolor. Proin consectetur tellus in est rutrum mollis. Phasellus et turpis ipsum. Proin ultricies purus purus, accumsan laoreet turpis aliquet at. Nullam pulvinar, justo vitae tincidunt iaculis, libero magna blandit velit, nec gravida nulla urna vitae ipsum. Pellentesque convallis non ligula ac blandit. Donec semper finibus nulla et suscipit. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Donec a massa sed diam dapibus fermentum.

Curabitur in risus ac sem faucibus tempor. Sed euismod eros sit amet risus luctus feugiat. Curabitur in bibendum nulla. Nunc accumsan porta luctus. Curabitur eleifend sem velit, et vestibulum urna condimentum at. Phasellus nisl magna, semper eget odio eu, auctor tristique metus. Duis efficitur vehicula porttitor. Phasellus ornare, est non facilisis commodo, ex dui suscipit lectus, vel euismod leo est quis nunc. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Integer et dictum libero, non ultricies felis. Aenean pulvinar tempor tempus. Pellentesque sed finibus leo. Praesent eu urna elementum, dignissim ante quis, commodo massa. Vestibulum ornare nulla dolor, sed dictum nisi egestas eget.

Aliquam velit felis, venenatis sed tellus molestie, imperdiet euismod neque. Nunc volutpat nulla magna, nec eleifend ex molestie sit amet. Nulla facilisi. Etiam maximus cursus faucibus. Maecenas id magna gravida, sagittis massa in, pretium lectus. Morbi cursus massa leo, eu egestas elit dignissim ac. Pellentesque rhoncus justo velit, quis viverra purus vulputate in. Curabitur vestibulum diam arcu, eget bibendum urna pharetra ac.

In ullamcorper suscipit lectus, in vestibulum justo pellentesque eget. Sed at sem massa. Proin congue ex nisl, ut porttitor eros placerat ut. Phasellus euismod turpis vel odio hendrerit, ut ullamcorper turpis venenatis. Suspendisse sed venenatis tortor. Ut at rhoncus nisl. Integer massa odio, malesuada a lorem non, bibendum congue velit. Integer sit amet facilisis justo, ac dignissim orci. Mauris malesuada felis eu elit egestas fringilla. Curabitur vulputate lacinia lectus, eget varius orci tincidunt at. Nullam tempor sapien scelerisque, ullamcorper enim eget, auctor quam. Praesent congue justo ultrices libero scelerisque laoreet. Nam vestibulum pharetra lorem eu vulputate.

Etiam commodo augue fringilla, imperdiet diam non, maximus dui. Etiam vulputate feugiat lacinia. Curabitur rhoncus in ligula ac porttitor. Donec vitae enim rutrum mauris imperdiet tincidunt. Vivamus sed urna dolor. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed pharetra, nibh gravida accumsan vehicula, justo augue tempor turpis, vitae congue purus dui ut orci. Phasellus blandit condimentum velit sit amet molestie.

Nulla vitae augue at ex fermentum vehicula hendrerit ut risus. Quisque at aliquet justo. Cras ut sem enim. Donec id iaculis elit. Phasellus id ante sit amet sem semper cursus nec at tortor. Nam ac nisi rhoncus, tempus eros pellentesque, aliquet magna. In fringilla risus et commodo malesuada. Integer eu risus eu sapien molestie auctor vel ut augue. Pellentesque maximus eros risus, at varius nulla posuere vitae. Donec tempus tincidunt orci, sed rhoncus libero. Sed dignissim quis nibh posuere sagittis. Nam ultrices eu tortor in ullamcorper. Aliquam varius sem eu nibh scelerisque, quis tincidunt neque rutrum. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Maecenas venenatis commodo dui. Nullam placerat nunc sit amet dapibus placerat.

Aliquam vel felis urna. Duis non felis et lectus sodales lacinia. Donec eget sagittis mauris. Vivamus eget faucibus elit. Duis commodo sapien ac elit dapibus lacinia. Donec commodo sit amet ligula ut iaculis. Nulla facilisi. Donec id posuere odio. Duis fringilla viverra varius. Donec eu ex ac est aliquam finibus. Duis et interdum sem, nec feugiat ante. Curabitur scelerisque blandit justo, non vestibulum nulla. Vestibulum at quam vel nulla varius convallis. Praesent vehicula purus in sapien auctor, pulvinar aliquet nibh sagittis.

In luctus at erat a mollis. Nunc sollicitudin molestie libero, quis convallis sem gravida vitae. Maecenas faucibus lorem id ex semper, in scelerisque nibh condimentum. Ut quis massa lorem. Praesent placerat, mauris ac congue bibendum, erat magna pharetra nisl, vel ornare dui orci sed neque. Nulla cursus fermentum risus, sit amet porttitor risus commodo tincidunt. Donec id turpis fermentum, suscipit mi ac, malesuada justo. Maecenas vel pretium augue. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Mauris id rhoncus erat, vitae venenatis enim. Nunc fermentum augue ante, nec ultricies odio varius eu. Cras volutpat enim sapien, ut rhoncus ante vulputate sed. Aliquam non dui id leo auctor pretium. Aenean vulputate ante ac orci bibendum, in rutrum velit posuere.

Ut metus metus, mollis quis sodales tincidunt, finibus non augue. Ut nibh elit, laoreet nec leo non, ultricies ornare nisl. Curabitur lacus tellus, placerat vitae dui in, imperdiet semper massa. Ut porta sollicitudin tellus vel sodales. Suspendisse nisi augue, accumsan ac enim eu, congue sagittis ex. Quisque vel convallis nibh. Suspendisse faucibus egestas finibus. Nunc elementum turpis magna, vel pretium ligula molestie eget.

Fusce non magna nec purus suscipit molestie quis vitae orci. Nulla quis nulla varius, iaculis ipsum eu, laoreet nibh. Phasellus orci dui, aliquet ac elit a, tempor imperdiet libero. Maecenas lacinia et ipsum vitae placerat. Vestibulum ornare nisl a orci accumsan, a ultrices nisi ornare. Fusce sit amet quam quam. Aenean ligula nisl, bibendum nec dui at, lacinia varius elit. Duis faucibus purus et turpis convallis ultrices id convallis ligula.

Nam vitae nibh at turpis imperdiet hendrerit eu eu nisi. Etiam luctus aliquam iaculis. Suspendisse cursus nibh nec luctus faucibus. Pellentesque fringilla euismod erat eu feugiat. Vivamus convallis dapibus dapibus. Aenean ut cursus quam. Nulla auctor venenatis metus, sed aliquam justo euismod non. Morbi sed bibendum odio, sed dapibus lacus. Etiam a tellus nec mauris euismod porta at eget mi.

Mauris posuere, turpis in tristique elementum, libero nisl lobortis mauris, varius tempus quam erat non sem. Praesent condimentum id enim eget ultrices. Duis at nibh vestibulum, imperdiet est eget, ultrices eros. Ut aliquet elementum dui, nec dapibus erat hendrerit sit amet. Pellentesque ac cursus risus, sit amet bibendum justo. Aliquam at turpis ultrices, pellentesque magna nec, pharetra tortor. Aliquam suscipit eu ex quis luctus. Nullam in consequat ante, vitae aliquet tellus. Pellentesque malesuada egestas interdum. Aliquam a diam ipsum.

Cras congue magna nec orci convallis auctor. Nulla malesuada ut sapien sed suscipit. Pellentesque eget purus sagittis, vulputate est a, accumsan ex. Vestibulum porta diam quis dui porttitor, a tristique dolor dictum. Donec id nisl a odio finibus finibus eu in ante. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aenean metus quam, ullamcorper vel nunc non, tempus luctus purus. Quisque vel velit laoreet, tristique nibh id, sodales augue. Donec nec tortor ligula. Cras ut congue metus. Donec eleifend odio non quam iaculis mattis. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Etiam congue et eros at congue.

Morbi laoreet arcu id ante tempus lobortis. Maecenas sit amet turpis vitae lacus tempus pharetra. Sed placerat vulputate laoreet. Fusce imperdiet sapien quis congue viverra. Maecenas ut cursus ex. Praesent vel aliquet neque, eu condimentum lectus. Suspendisse sem neque, ultrices sit amet massa a, cursus fringilla massa. Suspendisse aliquam bibendum rhoncus. Suspendisse tincidunt placerat dolor quis sollicitudin. Proin id sapien eget risus lacinia semper. Sed viverra, purus ut efficitur posuere, ante mauris pulvinar sem, eget laoreet sapien arcu quis lacus. Quisque varius urna vel pellentesque viverra.

Mauris dapibus facilisis mi interdum lacinia. Nulla facilisi. Donec eu lorem ornare, hendrerit purus eu, tempor erat. Suspendisse tempus consectetur purus sed porta. Sed rutrum gravida aliquet. Sed non auctor leo, in imperdiet leo. Sed eu tempor nibh. Nam facilisis porta sagittis.

Nunc vitae ex vel ipsum mollis pellentesque ac vel quam. Mauris condimentum porttitor nibh et luctus. In auctor ullamcorper ipsum vel ullamcorper. Etiam leo ante, eleifend non dapibus nec, aliquet at nulla. Sed vel justo id libero molestie consequat. Aliquam ac massa a arcu suscipit cursus. Quisque et venenatis purus, ac aliquam massa. Mauris nisi elit, vulputate non tincidunt sit amet, bibendum at elit. Vivamus risus odio, semper ut felis ut, sollicitudin pellentesque leo. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Sed convallis facilisis tempor. Praesent eu efficitur turpis. Sed fermentum justo in sem euismod cursus. Donec quis ipsum vel massa cursus fringilla. Phasellus finibus ultrices purus ac gravida. Ut egestas accumsan neque, ac molestie leo bibendum et. Suspendisse bibendum odio eget fermentum ultrices. Sed scelerisque justo volutpat neque iaculis lacinia. Aliquam tempus lacinia purus id fringilla. In sodales vehicula velit, eget faucibus ligula efficitur ac. Pellentesque laoreet sem scelerisque turpis semper sagittis. Suspendisse pharetra consectetur elit, vel rutrum libero condimentum at.

Integer hendrerit aliquet metus ac pharetra. Nunc tristique ac lectus sed sodales. Suspendisse sodales tellus eu justo cursus rutrum. Suspendisse sit amet ex odio. Phasellus laoreet urna vitae dolor molestie ornare. Ut posuere cursus mollis. Morbi sodales quam lacus, vitae pellentesque tortor suscipit eu. Praesent vel ligula ex. Aliquam pulvinar purus in justo posuere posuere. Ut ac euismod lectus, eget ultrices ligula. Donec sed varius eros. Donec egestas metus at lorem finibus, ac pharetra ante auctor. Sed viverra tristique felis, eu lobortis risus auctor non. Aliquam commodo pharetra lacus, sit amet ullamcorper sapien volutpat quis. Praesent posuere lorem in vulputate convallis.

Ut vel arcu in lacus rhoncus fringilla. Nulla fermentum tortor sed mi congue, egestas rhoncus ipsum facilisis. Morbi vitae lectus rutrum, pretium sapien a, accumsan elit. Morbi tincidunt molestie tellus. Maecenas ac justo ut sapien tristique dignissim vel eu felis. Sed urna metus, fringilla et cursus ut, finibus eget sapien. Aenean convallis turpis in magna mollis cursus in ut ligula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Fusce hendrerit, nisl ut vestibulum interdum, nisi ipsum convallis mauris, a lacinia tortor est vitae magna. Ut lobortis metus ac leo tincidunt imperdiet. Donec dictum pharetra lorem, sit amet porta arcu. Curabitur malesuada, quam a tincidunt dapibus, quam nisi sodales nisl, vitae pretium libero justo eget neque. Donec in commodo ante, in aliquet libero. Aliquam feugiat urna ac purus dignissim dictum.

Vestibulum sed rhoncus mauris. Aliquam non justo nisl. Proin laoreet pharetra tincidunt. Curabitur nec elit nisi. Nulla convallis malesuada urna cursus condimentum. In condimentum metus felis, vitae dictum sapien efficitur et. Vestibulum sollicitudin lectus at massa dictum vehicula. Morbi ultricies porta eros et porttitor. Proin dictum sodales dolor quis semper. Nunc nec elit magna. Integer eget enim maximus massa ultrices commodo.

Suspendisse mauris nibh, tincidunt ut porta non, consequat a ex. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Mauris interdum gravida leo eget sodales. Suspendisse a porttitor justo. Ut felis diam, venenatis a sollicitudin at, congue a eros. Phasellus consequat efficitur faucibus. Donec placerat sed diam quis malesuada. Phasellus vestibulum mauris nec libero suscipit, a pharetra magna porta. Curabitur porta a nunc quis tempor. In urna sapien, pretium ut cursus sit amet, convallis in magna. Donec venenatis mi ut lacus venenatis, non tincidunt tellus vestibulum. Sed vitae finibus nisi. Cras nisl ligula, vehicula vitae lorem at, ultricies iaculis diam. Nullam fermentum egestas nibh ut bibendum.

Donec luctus ex ut euismod porta. Duis a mi faucibus, luctus metus in, lobortis felis. Vestibulum mi nunc, hendrerit eget gravida varius, mattis non neque. Integer eu convallis ex. Mauris sollicitudin risus urna. Curabitur vitae orci sit amet elit dictum rutrum eu non tortor. Nam placerat condimentum pellentesque. Sed id sem mauris. Ut tempus in mi ac fermentum. Vestibulum tincidunt tempus lorem, quis congue justo commodo a.

Morbi lacus ex, efficitur sit amet neque vitae, mollis porttitor mi. Praesent bibendum ipsum sit amet nisl sagittis, sed mattis dolor elementum. Mauris malesuada lectus non urna eleifend sodales. Cras eu ultricies ligula. Mauris tellus enim, suscipit eu lorem ut, auctor rhoncus lorem. Etiam ut felis lacinia, interdum lectus vel, fermentum ante. Fusce ac ipsum ac dolor tristique vulputate. Integer vulputate, dolor faucibus accumsan cursus, eros felis tincidunt sapien, quis feugiat ligula libero nec mauris. Mauris accumsan quis velit a vulputate. Vestibulum id dui quis purus sollicitudin commodo eget non ligula. Ut nisi mauris, commodo ut consequat quis, lobortis vitae enim. Fusce vitae convallis augue.

Phasellus ut faucibus elit. Quisque felis lorem, ultrices ac venenatis eu, finibus eget leo. Quisque eget volutpat nunc. Aenean a diam eu urna condimentum feugiat. Etiam vel odio vel sapien dapibus pharetra quis in augue. Aliquam erat volutpat. Quisque interdum odio eu massa porttitor, sed convallis erat vehicula. Donec at rutrum lacus. Praesent congue efficitur risus, sit amet dictum felis gravida ut.

Nunc ac tempor nibh. Quisque in condimentum mi. Duis tempus sit amet lectus sed condimentum. Donec pharetra lobortis mauris, vitae hendrerit lorem maximus sed. Nulla imperdiet commodo sem. Aliquam elementum, orci sed venenatis auctor, justo nisi euismod risus, in tristique ipsum est vel eros. Nunc ultrices neque at leo pulvinar luctus. Morbi lobortis, purus ut facilisis tristique, lacus elit sollicitudin urna, ut fringilla metus sapien eget lacus. Curabitur nibh neque, pharetra non mollis vitae, feugiat non odio. Maecenas sollicitudin ultrices convallis. Donec quis libero sagittis, elementum justo et, facilisis nulla.

Nullam bibendum sagittis lectus, nec vehicula odio vehicula nec. Aenean sed magna volutpat, pharetra ante eu, consectetur massa. Cras pulvinar sollicitudin purus, ut iaculis dolor consequat id. Sed lobortis mattis accumsan. Aliquam eget odio nunc. Vivamus elit nibh, gravida quis urna id, suscipit varius ante. Donec consectetur turpis sed vestibulum interdum. Ut non pulvinar sapien, eu efficitur leo. Aliquam eu erat id quam finibus molestie.

Proin consequat feugiat metus, id blandit nulla accumsan in. Vestibulum cursus urna sapien, non porta magna ornare nec. Sed nec aliquam elit. Sed venenatis varius aliquet. Duis faucibus dolor at vulputate volutpat. Sed convallis nisl quis nunc volutpat, a aliquam ante vestibulum. Aenean tristique erat eleifend tempor faucibus. Nam sagittis arcu vel mattis egestas. Nullam eu nunc id purus finibus rhoncus vitae non ipsum.

Nullam pharetra aliquam eros, non scelerisque nibh elementum vitae. Integer lacinia massa id nisi mollis, molestie lobortis dui aliquet. Maecenas varius nibh quis turpis tincidunt rhoncus. Praesent sagittis odio at sem iaculis, eu congue ante vulputate. Integer sagittis rutrum sem, a ornare lectus efficitur ac. Aliquam erat volutpat. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Integer eu est sit amet elit mollis luctus quis vel mauris. Nullam magna arcu, bibendum vitae dictum ut, iaculis eget tellus. Aliquam suscipit cursus velit sit amet tristique. Aenean mattis feugiat pretium. Mauris nec mattis quam. Fusce mauris augue, fringilla a urna accumsan, congue bibendum lacus. Proin et enim nec nulla blandit laoreet vel a lectus. Sed fermentum convallis lorem, quis finibus sem semper at. Aliquam tincidunt, quam non euismod pharetra, dolor velit ullamcorper mauris, sed blandit justo dui eget metus.

Nulla imperdiet sodales dui eu accumsan. Maecenas quis tellus a quam accumsan sagittis semper in ligula. Sed in ipsum et lectus vestibulum tempor. Nulla nec facilisis dolor. Etiam pulvinar lacus viverra lacus congue, eget mattis risus porttitor. Nunc enim lectus, fermentum et erat sed, luctus porttitor augue. Vivamus rutrum vitae nunc eu commodo. Praesent auctor iaculis augue, quis convallis lectus sodales at. Aliquam erat volutpat. Morbi vestibulum leo rutrum est imperdiet tincidunt. In tempor commodo vehicula. Nulla ultricies vulputate lacus, eu consequat dolor. Proin lorem ligula, vulputate vitae turpis id, dapibus varius mi. Cras malesuada nec turpis rutrum semper. Nullam iaculis felis tellus, sed faucibus orci pharetra nec.

Aenean eu dolor eros. Curabitur ut mollis velit. Cras vestibulum consectetur vehicula. Etiam ultrices malesuada ex vel aliquam. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla nisi justo, ultrices non erat a, feugiat pretium nisl. Sed fringilla lectus sed metus convallis volutpat. Fusce dictum sollicitudin erat, a feugiat tortor iaculis in.

Suspendisse commodo rhoncus nulla ac rhoncus. Praesent venenatis turpis ut ligula sollicitudin aliquam. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas non condimentum est. Praesent sed imperdiet odio, quis volutpat lectus. Morbi posuere mollis augue eget fermentum. Donec risus metus, sodales vel sollicitudin nec, dictum id est. Proin sit amet odio commodo erat porttitor consequat. Phasellus rutrum commodo odio, quis placerat turpis tempor ut. Nam iaculis ex eu lectus commodo porta. Curabitur semper interdum purus, egestas lacinia diam lobortis in. Nam viverra dictum arcu, vel hendrerit nisi rhoncus a. Sed consectetur, mi ac sollicitudin euismod, neque risus tempor augue, eu congue quam ipsum at ipsum. Maecenas tincidunt mauris viverra, maximus urna at, elementum nisi. Integer non nisl non risus vulputate congue sit amet vitae lacus. Aliquam finibus pellentesque accumsan.

Mauris vel pretium sem. Vivamus laoreet nibh eget nibh auctor interdum. Nunc rhoncus nisl diam, quis condimentum turpis pulvinar sed. Donec sagittis posuere ante, vel faucibus lacus semper id. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Mauris purus lorem, accumsan at mauris nec, rhoncus gravida lorem. Aenean tincidunt ut mi ac consectetur.

Mauris elit neque, viverra vitae gravida ut, semper facilisis metus. Mauris vestibulum sit amet nibh nec dapibus. Nullam porttitor nibh vitae eros faucibus cursus. Donec egestas dictum enim vel fermentum. Praesent vitae nisi gravida, viverra nunc sed, commodo tellus. Proin porttitor mauris non dolor faucibus egestas. Etiam quis ultricies ex, et egestas risus. Sed vitae posuere urna, quis elementum dolor. Vivamus vel erat ex. Praesent nisl ipsum, imperdiet non vestibulum sed, scelerisque quis sem. Suspendisse tellus velit, pharetra nec dictum vel, efficitur et nisi. Sed libero nibh, mollis vitae neque non, sodales laoreet tortor. Nullam laoreet mi porta, ultrices nisi in, scelerisque dolor. Fusce at volutpat odio, eget feugiat lectus.

Aliquam laoreet sapien in sem consequat consequat. Nullam vitae urna lobortis, ullamcorper leo at, aliquet turpis. Aliquam efficitur, nulla sed auctor mattis, velit dolor rutrum felis, et tempus lacus urna sed quam. Duis vestibulum lacus lectus, eget laoreet ligula dictum ut. Donec lobortis id erat vitae feugiat. Quisque in lacus eget dolor maximus bibendum. Mauris non urna at justo sodales dictum in vitae justo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Cras venenatis nunc quis magna scelerisque cursus. Fusce malesuada diam sed massa scelerisque efficitur. Ut ut convallis mi, a faucibus ex.

In eu suscipit tortor. Maecenas sodales nulla elementum mi faucibus, ut congue ex feugiat. Pellentesque imperdiet pellentesque mauris id tristique. Aliquam bibendum purus sapien, egestas finibus sem aliquet tincidunt. Maecenas sit amet scelerisque ligula. Aenean sem nibh, congue sed volutpat ut, dignissim eget ante. Suspendisse id ultrices mauris. Etiam et ultrices turpis. Aliquam vestibulum malesuada dignissim. Curabitur et justo ac lectus semper efficitur. Aliquam eu nibh convallis velit semper vestibulum. Aliquam malesuada aliquet est, nec accumsan quam sollicitudin at. Aliquam risus tellus, lobortis id ornare at, mollis a nisi. Cras eu mattis mauris, et efficitur odio.

Nam id lectus quis risus vestibulum pulvinar. Fusce et posuere odio, vel mollis risus. Donec interdum felis sit amet massa congue, ac gravida nisi commodo. Sed volutpat magna tellus, sit amet posuere augue eleifend eget. Quisque eros arcu, imperdiet et dapibus vel, tempus a libero. Morbi convallis laoreet elit, porta vulputate ex aliquam sit amet. Sed sit amet sagittis tortor. Sed accumsan lobortis posuere. Nam condimentum feugiat molestie.

Aliquam dictum suscipit justo, sit amet egestas tortor tempor eget. Vivamus molestie velit id eros dictum, a pellentesque diam feugiat. Pellentesque cursus mauris nec iaculis commodo. Quisque tempus vulputate egestas. Integer id neque sit amet ante eleifend molestie. Cras tincidunt augue semper lectus bibendum, eget molestie eros porta. Donec ac faucibus augue. Donec a lacus auctor, gravida augue ut, aliquet massa. Quisque cursus tincidunt sodales. Sed tincidunt magna ac nibh ultrices vestibulum. Aliquam venenatis lacus leo, vel maximus ligula auctor quis. Pellentesque lacinia tincidunt rhoncus. Aenean congue sollicitudin magna, maximus imperdiet ipsum sollicitudin eu. Maecenas rhoncus quam sed laoreet elementum. Maecenas eleifend sodales mauris. Mauris viverra elementum nibh ut vulputate.

Proin sit amet tincidunt nulla, sed congue diam. Cras risus dolor, rhoncus a sapien eget, facilisis porttitor magna. Proin pulvinar varius massa, eget ullamcorper risus aliquet id. Fusce varius, nibh tempor rutrum efficitur, ligula dolor hendrerit nisl, imperdiet ultricies diam dolor eget justo. Integer at tincidunt nibh. Morbi sed augue feugiat, lobortis felis ac, fermentum eros. Etiam eu leo mi. Maecenas bibendum purus pretium dolor iaculis finibus. Nunc efficitur mauris mi, cursus tincidunt erat eleifend vel. Fusce a malesuada massa. Integer ac ipsum imperdiet, ultricies nibh in, interdum sem. Vivamus dictum lobortis felis, a facilisis eros tincidunt et. Donec a finibus nibh. Ut vulputate molestie ipsum, posuere pulvinar velit rutrum vel.

Vivamus ut scelerisque libero. Aenean maximus leo a lacus dignissim egestas. Nullam rhoncus egestas ligula sed pulvinar. Etiam a varius metus. Aliquam elit erat, auctor semper metus volutpat, aliquet tincidunt tortor. Donec ut ipsum nisl. Aenean eu rhoncus quam. Nunc vehicula placerat facilisis. Mauris ac turpis pharetra, consectetur erat ac, pretium nisl. Etiam at vulputate augue, eu tincidunt leo.

Fusce facilisis augue et faucibus elementum. Nunc vitae augue vitae sapien maximus dictum eget quis nibh. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Integer quis nunc vel diam accumsan viverra vitae a ipsum. Praesent efficitur, sem non scelerisque luctus, nunc ante scelerisque quam, nec venenatis augue odio ac orci. Quisque fermentum, augue eu molestie accumsan, justo mi tincidunt leo, malesuada egestas nulla erat cursus erat. Vestibulum aliquam, leo a efficitur ultrices, neque purus posuere felis, a vehicula dolor ante non purus.

Ut pulvinar justo et diam mattis elementum. Phasellus feugiat egestas neque et iaculis. Aliquam eget sagittis tortor, eget imperdiet ante. In blandit nisi risus, eu laoreet mi iaculis vitae. Nam molestie, magna nec molestie pharetra, tellus quam efficitur enim, ut fringilla ex est sed leo. Nulla ut fringilla nibh, sit amet posuere massa. Fusce ornare ligula ac mi maximus auctor. Sed et felis id dolor egestas congue. Aenean venenatis nisi nulla, finibus fringilla justo consectetur eget. Ut ac sapien mauris. Aenean varius magna ut justo bibendum hendrerit. Nullam feugiat odio sit amet tortor tincidunt sagittis. Cras varius rutrum ultricies.

Vestibulum leo nisi, dignissim sed mollis sed, tristique id risus. Curabitur accumsan justo eu massa feugiat, et semper nunc venenatis. Nulla sagittis sem vitae ligula vehicula, vel luctus justo efficitur. Vestibulum ante lorem, sollicitudin at eleifend at, cursus eget lectus. Donec lobortis ipsum magna, vitae placerat ante pretium id. Cras semper sodales dolor. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas eu eleifend neque. Mauris tristique gravida elit, eget volutpat sapien euismod eget. Curabitur tortor neque, blandit et aliquet ut, laoreet a lectus. Pellentesque nec enim quis tortor varius malesuada. Phasellus non turpis placerat, sollicitudin tortor eu, volutpat mauris. Morbi in pellentesque neque, sed tempus nulla.

Nunc et risus a magna lobortis aliquam eget vitae nibh. Sed sem ligula, dapibus non ante eget, convallis volutpat ipsum. Nulla dignissim odio non ex gravida mollis. Curabitur vestibulum dictum euismod. Donec mi sapien, congue sit amet pharetra id, scelerisque id nisi. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam metus lacus, condimentum ac pulvinar a, fermentum et lorem. Suspendisse ornare faucibus eros, eget ultrices purus vestibulum at. In sed dui turpis. Nunc ultrices eros et nisi pharetra pretium. Donec consequat vehicula velit, in viverra diam congue ut. Mauris eu turpis nisi. Cras tortor enim, dictum a malesuada sed, finibus eu urna. Praesent commodo, ex non consequat fermentum, quam mi fringilla neque, sed volutpat neque sem eu urna.

Ut vel pulvinar libero. Donec sem nisi, dapibus ut faucibus bibendum, gravida in urna. Praesent hendrerit mauris et porttitor vestibulum. Etiam sit amet leo sed tellus ultrices vehicula quis sed felis. Aenean vestibulum tellus faucibus nisi bibendum, quis ornare nisi volutpat. Nulla et scelerisque nulla, non maximus diam. Vestibulum sit amet posuere massa, quis hendrerit enim. Quisque fringilla odio vel libero varius, nec tristique lorem feugiat. Pellentesque tristique odio ut libero porttitor, vitae aliquam est malesuada. Nullam faucibus placerat massa et consequat. Aliquam non ante sed augue accumsan fringilla.

Maecenas fermentum egestas sem, ac dictum nunc luctus et. Nulla facilisi. Mauris quis metus metus. Pellentesque eros elit, efficitur id tincidunt at, posuere nec mi. Donec et felis sit amet nisi tempor convallis ac ac dui. Praesent pharetra quam leo. Ut eget lorem neque. In vel dignissim nunc, id imperdiet felis. Ut hendrerit suscipit velit at volutpat. Vivamus tristique odio in augue fermentum, quis congue tortor fermentum. Etiam dictum nulla vel mi blandit bibendum. Aliquam euismod cursus urna, non euismod nunc mollis ac. Maecenas felis purus, faucibus eget aliquam ut, lacinia sed nunc. Aliquam tincidunt, lacus quis tristique lobortis, quam eros sollicitudin magna, non efficitur augue nisi vel libero.

Etiam malesuada cursus ante eu semper. Etiam tempor tincidunt convallis. Sed luctus sagittis congue. Nulla eu nulla elit. Phasellus nisi quam, malesuada nec mattis eget, ullamcorper vulputate diam. Donec a laoreet purus. In euismod egestas est, sit amet fringilla quam lacinia vitae. Praesent sodales fermentum lectus, vel tristique dui rhoncus non. Sed ac lobortis nisl. Pellentesque vehicula convallis nibh, vitae venenatis lorem iaculis vitae.

Curabitur quis viverra ipsum. Nullam bibendum neque neque, in sagittis diam egestas vel. In ut pellentesque felis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Pellentesque condimentum bibendum blandit. Sed congue aliquet nisl, vitae bibendum urna semper non. Nunc tincidunt rutrum iaculis. Praesent ultricies maximus nisl, in rhoncus ipsum mattis consectetur. Nunc rhoncus, leo sit amet ornare tempus, urna odio efficitur est, in malesuada felis libero id sapien. Quisque sagittis leo neque, nec molestie lorem mattis ac. Etiam eget sagittis lectus. Pellentesque nec auctor sem. Pellentesque faucibus dictum eros, sed interdum metus consectetur non. Duis lobortis dolor sit amet quam egestas vulputate.

Maecenas convallis risus at ex aliquet sollicitudin. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Fusce vitae lacus quis tortor accumsan bibendum. Curabitur pulvinar tortor non neque suscipit convallis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla enim massa, porta quis fermentum nec, egestas vel ante. Donec in elit nec ex eleifend mollis. Duis porttitor semper lacus ac gravida. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Fusce scelerisque laoreet dui a cursus.

Aliquam nec ullamcorper orci. Praesent eu metus a ligula aliquam tincidunt auctor eu dui. Nunc ullamcorper nibh at volutpat lobortis. Nam porta vehicula velit, id feugiat erat fringilla nec. Phasellus quis elit eu ipsum vulputate lacinia ultrices eu nisi. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Cras pharetra gravida leo.

Curabitur molestie enim mi, ac congue sapien hendrerit sed. Praesent ornare lacus nec augue finibus, eu hendrerit lacus hendrerit. Praesent ultrices, nulla eu pulvinar maximus, eros ex suscipit augue, in semper augue dolor ac ligula. Donec sapien ante, commodo id ex eu, feugiat sagittis dui. Nunc lectus mauris, interdum sed ante sit amet, eleifend consectetur mi. Curabitur mollis nibh neque. Phasellus ultrices, leo eget malesuada maximus, enim nulla suscipit erat, et sollicitudin leo enim ut lacus. Donec et massa nisi. In semper nibh eu sapien aliquet mattis.

Sed et elit a nulla pulvinar lacinia. Ut malesuada a lacus et venenatis. Aliquam tempor a arcu sed cursus. Sed viverra justo nec lorem placerat vestibulum pretium non erat. Pellentesque tristique nisl eu nulla gravida cursus. Ut a turpis ultricies, feugiat odio a, placerat sem. Aenean justo lorem, dapibus ac fringilla vitae, hendrerit porttitor leo. Proin facilisis porta fermentum. Vestibulum auctor ornare metus ac fermentum. Suspendisse efficitur pharetra nisi, non iaculis dolor. Maecenas imperdiet porttitor ex non dictum. Proin iaculis dolor vel metus venenatis rhoncus. Fusce consequat pellentesque tempus. Fusce at volutpat nulla. Aenean ac erat posuere, elementum dolor sed, elementum leo.

In non velit eget est pellentesque viverra. Donec posuere consequat est et euismod. Mauris ornare mauris sed ornare vehicula. Quisque maximus ultricies nunc at iaculis. Quisque vitae eros sollicitudin, aliquam nibh sit amet, egestas magna. Nam faucibus, mi eget imperdiet semper, ex nulla pretium risus, vel bibendum libero urna eget odio. Ut tincidunt ligula id mauris interdum euismod. Sed quis ligula non nibh aliquam egestas. Nullam in ante erat. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse aliquam, turpis sit amet sollicitudin fermentum, nisi dolor ullamcorper ipsum, sit amet convallis nisi nisl in ante.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (25 Oct 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Y en concreto, las islandesas. Lo digo a tenor de todo lo que ha follado el nigeriano, que salió a La Luz cuando dio positivo al test del VIH:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres-7.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Oct 2017)

John B. Gordon dijo:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec et feugiat nulla. Integer pharetra at lectus eget viverra. Curabitur varius, massa eu ullamcorper ultrices, ligula augue volutpat lacus, eu placerat eros nulla eu ligula. Aenean auctor nulla nec massa egestas tempor. Etiam vitae vestibulum ligula. Pellentesque consequat lacus sit amet auctor accumsan. Proin enim dolor, gravida vel metus nec, dignissim ornare velit. Curabitur metus mauris, tincidunt vel nisl id, commodo congue felis. Morbi bibendum suscipit suscipit. Vestibulum id tempus quam, ut egestas tellus. Vivamus nibh enim, ultrices sit amet dignissim eget, pharetra nec ipsum. Nulla arcu ante, aliquet et magna in, ornare rutrum dui. Aenean consectetur ex dolor, pulvinar eleifend eros pharetra vitae. Duis eu ante ac nulla porttitor interdum lobortis at purus.
> 
> Vestibulum ultricies, sem a interdum viverra, metus erat egestas orci, quis semper lectus sapien a ligula. Cras vel eleifend ante, vel maximus diam. Fusce ut lacus malesuada, venenatis enim vitae, pulvinar nibh. Nullam eleifend tortor erat. Phasellus ullamcorper vel sapien in tincidunt. Sed in ex metus. Donec ultricies turpis a dui fringilla, a dictum est luctus.
> 
> ...



Quod supellectilem nihil dicere ad subiectum.

CataluÑa, BOMBARDEOS YA!!!


----------



## John B. Gordon (25 Oct 2017)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Quod supellectilem nihil dicere ad subiectum.
> 
> CataluÑa, BOMBARDEOS YA!!!



Dicere nihil per hac re captiosus est.


----------



## Nut (25 Oct 2017)

Eso dicen.....







¿Cuáles son los páises más promiscuos del mundo?

Las finlandesas: las más golfas del mundo - Big In Finland








Cuentan los daneses, en Copenhague(estas esculturas están en la plza del Ayuntamiento), que el día que pase una danesa virgen por debajo de los dos vikingos sonarán las trompetas....:XX:


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Oct 2017)

John B. Gordon dijo:


> Dicere nihil per hac re captiosus est.



Bene, bene, et gaudeo.

CataluÑa, BOMBARDEOS YA!!!


----------



## Gregor Strasser (26 Oct 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Y en concreto, las islandesas. Lo digo a tenor de todo lo que ha follado el nigeriano, que salió a La Luz cuando dio positivo al test del VIH:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres-7.html
> 
> ...


----------



## visaman (26 Oct 2017)

Nubica dijo:


> Habrá de todo, no?
> Las que vienen a España a las despedidas de soltera, pues está claro que vienen a lo que vienen. Pero eso supone un porcentaje de la población femenina muy pequeño.
> El resto serán como las españolas o las francesas o cualquier otra nacionalidad.



tu respuesta denota que eres una golfa cierrabares, pero cuidado no te despiertes un día con resaca y descubras que te has follado a Loles Leon :::::


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Oct 2017)

Desde luego, junto con muchas sudamericanas. Lástima de vivir en España ::


----------



## Joanot (26 Oct 2017)

Puedo hablar de las décadas de los 70s, 80s, 90s... época en la que aquellas mujeres nórdicas les llevaban años de libertades sexuales a las reprimidas autóctonas. A aquellos bien nacidos, gentiles, correctos amantes cumplidores y de buen ver, solían ser los triunfadores PICADORS, hartos de fornicar con mujeres nórdicas.... a veces se veían obligados a prestar sus servicios "zalameros" de engaño para conseguir que el amigo, menos agraciado, pudiera tener una noche loca, loca, loca.... :

Los hay, haylos, y no es broma, viejos PICADORS que aún conservan sus libretillas de citas cuya hoja de cabecera o "nota de aproximación" (que la fémina solía entregar al picador o viceversa) estaba impresa con imágenes sugerentes de alguna postura coital en la que se anotaba la habitación del hotel, hora... o lugar de encuentro de fornicio fuera del hotel, discoteca. Los músicos (pequeños grupos locales, pequeñas orquestas, solistas, pianistas, etc) barmans, apuest@s relaciones públicas, jardineros, guardas de seguridad, repartidores a domicilio, etc, muchos eran PICADORS, caballeros principalmente solteros, hombres cabales respetuosos con las mujeres, y silenciosos, muy discretos de sus hazañas sexuales nocturnas. Algunos que otros PICADORS, los menos, vieron en aquella FRENÉTICA actividad sexual una salida "profesional" complementaria pasando a ser Gigolós. Otros, se casaron con nórdicas, y otros siguieron su labor, incluso después de estar casados... :fiufiu: 

A finales de los 80,s y mediados de los 90s la promiscuidad de las nórdicas fue decayendo a causa de la nueva pandemia...


----------



## Glasterthum (26 Oct 2017)

Joanot dijo:


> A finales de los 80,s y mediados de los 90s la promiscuidad de las nórdicas fue decayendo a causa de la nueva pandemia...



¡Joder! Habrá que decírselo a Aynrandiano. A ver si "se inventaron" el SIDA para que las nórdicas no fueran tan frescas por el mundo...


----------



## Gregor Strasser (27 Oct 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Y en concreto, las islandesas. Lo digo a tenor de todo lo que ha follado el nigeriano, que salió a La Luz cuando dio positivo al test del VIH:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/927149-islandia-refugiado-sida-infecta-a-2-mujeres-7.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Leovigildo (27 Oct 2017)

No, son las españolas.

Ya lo dice el refrán, puta la madre, puta la hija, puta la manta que las cobija.


----------



## MingoDomingo (27 Oct 2017)

Sobre todo son promiscuas con lso Españoles Zulús como yo.


----------



## magnus (28 Oct 2017)

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."


----------



## Simon_Bull (28 Oct 2017)

Las nordicas son promiscuas de jóvenes y borrachas, las sudamericanas quieren mambo toda la vida y no se emborrechan


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Oct 2017)

Son las españolas pero por su sangre negra.


----------



## magnus (29 Oct 2017)

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."


----------



## Gregor Strasser (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Oct 2017)

Estuve en Islandia en Enero, asi que lo puedo confirmar. SI.

Hasta mujeres de más de 50 años medianamente conservadas se me acercaron a restregarse en uno de los tantos pubs de Reykjavik,bendito Olstofan..







Tuve bastantes charlas con nativ@s y me comentaron que tienen una aplicación para cuando salen de juerga, y mide cercania de la gente que tienen alrededor y si es familiar suyo para no liarse con dicho familiar.


----------



## autsaider (29 Oct 2017)

Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Oct 2017)

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."


----------



## John B. Gordon (29 Oct 2017)

Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.Si fuese moderador a estos cinco los baneaba de ip. Pero no lo soy y solo puedo ponerlos en el ignore.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *magnus* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *John B. Gordon* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Gregor Strasser* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *malkavian* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Talosgüevos* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Después de meterlos en el ignore ya se puede empezar a leer el hilo.


----------



## autsaider (29 Oct 2017)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *GuidoVonList* está en tu lista de ignorados.

Otro para el ignore.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (29 Oct 2017)

De una vez y por todas para zanjar el tema:


Recuerdo que hacia los años 2004-2006 leía con asiduidad foros en inglés sobre jóvenes viajeros o gente que por una u otra razón había pasado largas temporadas en países extranjeros, se hablaba de todo desde la lengua, cultura, gentes, experiencias, posibles alojamientos, etc etc etc.

Recuerdo que uno de los temas recurrentes en esos foros es donde les había resultado mas fácil follar y donde más complicado. Hablo de sexo causal estrictamente, no parejas estables, lo que en inglés se conoce como "one night stands".

Al final uno de estos foros, creo que en concreto fue Roosh V Forum aunque no lo recuerdo al 100%, hizo una macroencuesta entre sus usuarios para que dieran sus opiniones. Pues bien, por resultado abrumador, los países no ya europeos, sino de todo el mundo occidental donde según las experiencias de los foreros más estrechas eran las mujeres autóctonas eran España e Italia. En Europa cuanto más al norte y más al este había mas guarrilla según las experiencias de los foreros. En Europa aparte de España e Italia se identificaban claramente Grecia y Portugal como claros puntos negros para el buen castigador, aunque un nivel por debajo de España-Italia.

Recuerdo que había foreros que aclaraban que en España era muy fácil salir por la noche y follar guarras en discotecas, pero aclarando que se trataba de extranjeras que vivían o estaban de vacaciones en España, nada de españolas autóctonas.

En Sudamérica en general, salvo Chile y Argentina se decía que eran bastante guarrillas. También en EEUU según las experiencias eran bastante zorras. También en los países asiáticos era bastante facil pillar cacho según la macroencuesta.

Bueno, aquí les dejo en enlace al mapa:

World map of Easiness of Girls By Country by Country - TargetMap


Y el mapa que elaboraron en la macroencuesta en base a las experiencias de miles de usuarios:






*Eassinnes of casual sex around the world.*

La lectura del mapa es bastante sencialla:

*Color rojo ------> Hard to bang (Mas difícil follar, es decir, donde son más estrchas). Solo aparecen países árabes y ni siquiera todos.

Color verde ------> Easy to bang (Más fácil follar, donde son más guarras).
*


Nótese que España e Italia están en dificultad incluso por delante de bastiones nuncafollistas como Japón.


Aquí les dejo la noticia en inglés que se hizo viral hace unos años:
*
Easiness of Girls By Country.*

Easiness of Girls By Country - Swoop The World


----------



## Gregor Strasser (30 Oct 2017)

Los negros son lo mejor del mundo Glasterthum, tienes más razón que un santo.


----------



## magnus (30 Oct 2017)

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sección 1.10.32 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

Traducción hecha por H. Rackham en 1914

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

Sección 1.10.33 de "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", escrito por Cicero en el 45 antes de Cristo

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."


----------



## man dingo (31 Oct 2017)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el que abre el hilo, es un tema muy interesante y caliente, un hilo con un contenido de gran calidad y alto nivel intelectual que invita a debatir. Sin mas agradezco al autor del hilo por tan interesante aporte, un cordial saludo hermano.

Las nórdicas son putas por naturaleza.


----------



## Vamosya (31 Oct 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


>



Seguiría con el Cosmos del alemán


----------



## Padre Negro Español (31 Oct 2017)

Pues yo he probado muchas mujeres porque he viajado bastante, aunque ahora estoy casado con una española de ojos claros muy guapa, una blanca para entendernos.
Yo he estado con dos mujeres a la vez en una misma cama. Me gustan las nórdicas y las etíopes por igual, pero la mía es española.


----------



## Mr.Foster (31 Oct 2017)

¿Las nórdicas promiscuas...?
Puede ser.
Pero es una cuestión natural.
En la Naturaleza si las hembras no cuentan con una adecuada provisión de machos potentes, ellas, se los buscan donde sea que se encuentren.
Es sabido que los escandinavos son todos putarracos.
Ante los hechos, ellas se las rebuscan como pueden.
¿O las españolas no hacen lo mismo sin tanta propaganda...?::


----------



## FlamencoPuro (31 Oct 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Muy lista no seran esas mujeres cuando prefieren que sus hijos mestizos salgan un CI inferior al de su raza *y que no hereden las caracteristicas fisicas que le permiten sobrevivir en un clima frio, *eso sin contar que muchos hombres no quieren ni ver en pintura a una mujer que se acuesta con negros, con lo cual una follanegros de esas esta sentenciada de por vida.
> 
> No confudas superioridad natural con la manipulacion diseñada por el sistema para acabar con la raza blanca.



El clima de la mayor parte de España no es Frio.


----------



## Vamosya (31 Oct 2017)

magnus dijo:


> El pasaje estándar Lorem Ipsum, usado desde el año 1500.
> 
> "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."
> 
> ...



En vez de esta mierda de hilo, echadle un ojo al Cosmos de Alexander von Humboldt

Specielle Ergebnisse der Beobachtung in dem Gebiete kosmischer Erscheinungen.
Einleitung.
Zu dem Ziele hinstrebend, welches ich mir nach dem Maaß meiner Kräfte und dem jetzigen Zustande der Wissenschaften als erreichbar gedacht, habe ich in zwei schon erschienenen Bänden des Kosmos die Natur unter einem zwiefachen Gesichtspunkte betrachtet. Ich habe sie darzustellen versucht zuerst in der reinen Objectivität äußerer Erscheinung; dann in dem Reflex eines, durch die Sinne empfangenen Bildes auf das Innere des Menschen, auf seinen Ideenkreis und seine Gefühle.
Die Außenwelt der Erscheinungen ist unter der wissenschaftlichen Form eines allgemeinen Naturgemäldes in ihren zwei großen Sphären, der uranologischen und der tellurischen, geschildert worden. Es beginnt dasselbe mit den Sternen, die in den fernsten Theilen des Weltraumes zwischen Nebelflecken aufglimmen; und steigt durch unser Planetensystem bis zur irdischen Pflanzendecke und zu den kleinsten, oft von der Luft getragenen, dem unbewaffneten Auge verborgenen Organismen herab. Um das Dasein eines gemeinsamen Bandes, welches die ganze Körperwelt umschlingt; um das Walten ewiger Gesetze und den ursachlichen Zusammenhang ganzer Gruppen von Erscheinungen, so weit derselbe bisher erkannt worden ist, anschaulicher hervortreten zu lassen: mußte die Anhäufung vereinzelter Thatsachen vermieden werden. Eine solche Vorsicht schien besonders da erforderlich, wo sich in der tellurischen Sphäre des Kosmos, neben den dynamischen Wirkungen bewegender Kräfte, der mächtige Einfluß specifischer Stoff-Verschiedenheit offenbart. In der siderischen oder uranologischen Sphäre des Kosmos sind für das, was der Beobachtung erreichbar wird, die Probleme, ihrem Wesen nach, von bewundernswürdiger Einfachheit; fähig, nach der Theorie der Bewegung, durch die anziehenden Kräfte der Materie und die Quantität ihrer Masse einer strengen Rechnung zu unterliegen. Sind wir, wie ich glaube, berechtigt die kreisenden Meteor-Asteroiden für Theile unseres Planetensystems zu halten; so setzen diese allein uns, durch ihren Fall auf den Erdkörper, in Contact 989) mit erkennbar ungleichartigen Stoffen des Weltraumes. Ich bezeichne hier die Ursach, weshalb die irdischen Erscheinungen bisher einer mathematischen Gedankenentwickelung minder glücklich und minder allgemein unterworfen worden sind als die, sich gegenseitig störenden und wieder ausgleichenden Bewegungen der Weltkörper, in denen für unsere Wahrnehmung nur die Grundkraft gleichartiger Materie waltet.
Mein Bestreben war darauf gerichtet, in dem Naturgemälde der Erde durch eine bedeutsame Anreihung der Erscheinungen ihren ursachlichen Zusammenhang ahnden zu lassen. Es wurde der Erdkörper geschildert in seiner Gestaltung, seiner mittleren Dichtigkeit, den Abstufungen seines mit der Tiefe zunehmenden Wärmegehalts, seiner electro-magnetischen Strömungen und polarischen Lichtprocesse. Die Reaction des Inneren des Planeten auf seine äußere Rinde bedingt den Inbegriff vulkanischer Thätigkeit, die mehr oder minder geschlossenen Kreise von Erschütterungswellen und ihre, nicht immer bloß dynamischen Wirkungen; die Ausbrüche von Gas, von heißen Wasserquellen und Schlamm. Als die höchste Kraftäußerung der inneren Erdmächte ist die Erhebung feuerspeiender Berge zu betrachten. Wir haben so die Central- und Reihen-Vulkane geschildert: wie sie nicht bloß zerstören, sondern Stoffartiges erzeugen, und unter unseren Augen, meist periodisch, fortfahren Gebirgsarten (Eruptions-Gestein) zu bilden; wir haben gezeigt, wie, im Contraste mit dieser Bildung, Sediment-Gesteine sich ebenfalls noch aus Flüssigkeiten niederschlagen, in denen ihre kleinsten Theile aufgelöst oder schwebend enthalten waren. Eine solche Vergleichung des Werdenden, sich als Festes Gestaltenden mit dem längst als Schichten der Erdrinde Erstarrten leitet auf die Unterscheidung geognostischer Epochen; auf eine sichere Bestimmung der Zeitfolge der Formationen, welche die untergegangenen Geschlechter von Thieren und Pflanzen, die Fauna und Flora der Vorwelt, in chronologisch erkennbaren Lebensreihen umhüllen. Entstehung, Umwandlung und Hebung der Erdschichten bedingen epochenweise wechselnd alle Besonderheiten der Naturgestaltung der Erdoberfläche; sie bedingen die räumliche Vertheilung des Festen und Flüssigen, die Ausdehnung und Gliederung der Continental-Massen in horizontaler und senkrechter Richtung. Von diesen Verhältnissen hangen ab die thermischen Zustände der Meeresströme, die meteorologischen Processe in der luftförmigen Umhüllung des Erdkörpers, die typische und geographische Verbreitung der Organismen. Eine solche Erinnerung an die Aneinanderreihung der tellurischen Erscheinungen, wie sie das Naturgemälde dargeboten hat, genügt, wie ich glaube, um zu beweisen, daß durch die bloße Zusammenstellung großer und verwickelt scheinender Resultate der Beobachtung die Einsicht in ihren Causalzusammenhang gefördert wird. Die Deutung der Natur ist aber wesentlich geschwächt, wenn man durch zu große Anhäufung einzelner Thatsachen der Naturschilderung ihre belebende Wärme entzieht.
So wenig nun in einer, mit Sorgfalt entworfenen, objectiven Darstellung der Erscheinungswelt Vollständigkeit bei Aufzählung der Einzelnheiten beabsichtigt worden ist, eben so wenig hat dieselbe erreicht werden sollen in der Schilderung des Reflexes der äußeren Natur auf das Innere des Menschen. Hier waren die Grenzen noch enger zu ziehen. Das ungemessene Gebiet der Gedankenwelt, befruchtet seit Jahrtausenden durch die treibenden Kräfte geistiger Thätigkeit, zeigt uns in den verschiedenen Menschenracen und auf verschiedenen Stufen der Bildung bald eine heitere, bald eine trübe Stimmung des Gemüths 990) ; bald zarte Erregbarkeit und bald dumpfe Unempfindlichkeit für das Schöne. Es wird der Sinn des Menschen zuerst auf die Heiligung von Naturkräften und gewisser Gegenstände der Körperwelt geleitet; später folgt er religiösen Anregungen höherer, rein geistiger Art. 991) Der innere Reflex der äußeren Natur wirkt dabei mannigfaltig auf den geheimnißvollen Proceß der Sprachenbildung 992) , in welchem zugleich ursprüngliche körperliche Anlagen und Eindrücke der umgebenden Natur als mächtige mitbestimmende Elemente auftreten. Die Menschheit verarbeitet in sich den Stoff, welchen die Sinne ihr darbieten. Die Erzeugnisse einer solchen Geistesarbeit gehören eben so wesentlich zum Bereich des Kosmos als die Erscheinungen, die sich im Inneren abspiegeln.
Da ein reflectirtes Naturbild unter dem Einfluß aufgeregter schöpferischer Einbildungskraft sich nicht rein und treu erhalten kann; so entsteht neben dem, was wir die wirkliche oder äußere Welt nennen, eine ideale und innere Welt: voll phantastischer, zum Theil symbolischer Mythen; belebt durch fabelhafte Thiergestalten, deren einzelne Glieder den Organismen der jetzigen Schöpfung oder gar den erhaltenen Resten untergegangener Geschlechter 993) entlehnt sind. Auch Wunderblumen und Wunderbäume entsprießen dem mythischen Boden: wie nach den Edda-Liedern die riesige Esche, der Weltbaum Yggdrasil, dessen Aeste über den Himmel emporstreben, während eine seiner dreifachen Wurzeln bis in die »rauschenden Kesselbrunnen« der Unterwelt reicht 994) . So ist das Nebelland physischer Mythen, nach Verschiedenheit der Volksstämme und der Klimate, mit anmuthigen oder mit grauenvollen Gestalten gefüllt. Jahrhunderte lang werden sie durch die Ideenkreise später Generationen vererbt.
Wenn die Arbeit, die ich geliefert, nicht genugsam dem Titel entspricht, den ich oft selbst als gewagt und unvorsichtig gewählt bezeichnet habe; so muß der Tadel der Unvollständigkeit besonders den Theil dieser Arbeit treffen, welcher das geistige Leben im Kosmos, die in die Gedanken- und Gefühlswelt reflectirte äußere Natur, berührt. Ich habe mich in diesem Theile vorzugsweise begnügt bei den Gegenständen zu verweilen, welche in mir der Richtung lang genährter Studien näher liegen: bei den Aeußerungen des mehr oder minder lebhaften Naturgefühls im classischen Alterthum und in der neueren Zeit; bei den Fragmenten dichterischer Naturbeschreibung, auf deren Färbung die Individualität des Volkscharakters und die religiöse, monotheistische Ansicht des Geschaffenen einen so wesentlichen Einfluß ausgeübt haben; bei dem anmuthigen Zauber der Landschaftmalerei; bei der Geschichte der physischen Weltanschauung: d.*i. bei der Geschichte der in dem Laufe von zwei Jahrtausenden stufenweise entwickelten Erkenntniß des Weltganzen, der Einheit in den Erscheinungen.
Bei einem so vielumfassenden, seinem Zwecke nach zugleich wissenschaftlichen und die Natur lebendig darstellenden Werke darf ein erster, unvollkommener Versuch der Ausführung nur darauf Anspruch machen, daß er mehr durch das wirke, was er anregt, als durch das, was er zu geben vermag. Ein Buch von der Natur, seines erhabenen Titels würdig, wird dann erst erscheinen, wenn die Naturwissenschaften, trotz ihrer ursprünglichen Unvollendbarkeit, durch Fortbildung und Erweiterung einen höheren Standpunkt erreicht haben: und wenn so beide Sphären des einigen Kosmos (die äußere, durch die Sinne wahrnehmbare: wie die innere, reflectirte, geistige Welt) gleichmäßig an lichtvoller Klarheit gewinnen.

Ich glaube hiermit hinlänglich die Ursachen berührt zu haben, welche mich bestimmen mußten dem allgemeinen Naturgemälde keine größere Ausdehnung zu geben. Dem dritten und letzten Bande des Kosmos ist es vorbehalten vieles des Fehlenden zu ergänzen, und die Ergebnisse der Beobachtung darzulegen, auf welche der jetzige Zustand wissenschaftlicher Meinungen vorzugsweise gegründet ist. Die Anordnung dieser Ergebnisse wird hier wieder die sein, welcher ich nach den früher ausgesprochenen Grundsätzen in dem Naturgemälde gefolgt bin. Ehe ich jedoch zu den Einzelheiten übergehe, welche die speciellen Disciplinen begründen, darf es mir erlaubt sein noch einige allgemeine erläuternde Betrachtungen voranzuschicken. Das unerwartete Wohlwollen, welches meinem Unternehmen bei dem Publikum in weiten Kreisen, in- und außerhalb des Vaterlandes, geschenkt worden ist, läßt mich doppelt das Bedürfniß fühlen mich noch einmal auf das bestimmteste über den Grundgedanken des ganzen Werkes und über Anforderungen auszusprechen, die ich schon darum nicht zu erfüllen versucht habe, weil ihre Erfüllung nach meiner individuellen Ansicht unseres empirischen Wissens nicht von mir beabsichtigt werden konnte. An diese rechtfertigenden Betrachtungen reihen sich wie von selbst historische Erinnerungen an die früheren Versuche den Weltgedanken aufzufinden, der alle Erscheinungen in ihrem Causalzusammenhange auf ein einiges Princip reduciren solle.
Das Grundprincip 995) meines Werkes über den Kosmos, wie ich dasselbe vor mehr als zwanzig Jahren in den französischen und deutschen zu Paris und Berlin gehaltenen Vorlesungen entwickelt habe, ist in dem Streben enthalten: die Welterscheinungen als ein Naturganzes aufzufassen; zu zeigen, wie in einzelnen Gruppen dieser Erscheinungen die ihnen gemeinsamen Bedingnisse, d.*i. das Walten großer Gesetze, erkannt worden sind; wie man von den Gesetzen zu der Erforschung ihres ursachlichen Zusammenhanges aufsteigt. Ein solcher Drang nach dem Verstehen des Weltplans, d.*h. der Naturordnung, beginnt mit Verallgemeinerung des Besondren: mit Erkenntniß der Bedingungen, unter denen die physischen Veränderungen sich gleichmäßig wiederkehrend offenbaren; er leitet zu der denkenden Betrachtung dessen, was die Empirie uns darbietet: nicht aber »zu einer Weltansicht durch Speculation und alleinige Gedankenentwickelung, nicht zu einer absoluten Einheitslehre in Absonderung von der Erfahrung«. Wir sind, ich wiederhole es hier, weit von dem Zeitpunkt entfernt, wo man es für möglich halten konnte alle unsere sinnlichen Anschauungen zur Einheit des Naturbegriffs zu concentriren. Der sichere Weg ist ein volles Jahrhundert vor Francis Bacon schon von Leonardo da Vinci vorgeschlagen und mit wenigen Worten bezeichnet worden: cominciare dall' esperienza e per mezzo di questa scoprirne la ragione 996) . In vielen Gruppen der Erscheinungen müssen wir uns freilich noch mit dem Auffinden von empirischen Gesetzen begnügen; aber das höchste, seltener erreichte Ziel aller Naturforschung ist das Erspähen des Causal-Zusammenhanges 997) selbst. Die befriedigendste Deutlichkeit und Evidenz herrschen da, wo es möglich wird das Gesetzliche auf mathematisch bestimmbare Erklärungsgründe zurückzuführen. Die physische Weltbeschreibung ist nur in einzelnen Theilen eine Welt-Erklärung. Beide Ausdrücke sind noch nicht als identisch zu betrachten. Was der Geistesarbeit, deren Schranken hier bezeichnet werden, großes und feierliches inwohnt, ist das frohe Bewußtsein des Strebens nach dem Unendlichen: nach dem Erfassen dessen, was in ungemessener, unerschöpflicher Fülle das Seinde, das Werdende, das Geschaffene uns offenbart.
Ein solches durch alle Jahrhunderte wirksames Streben mußte oft und unter mannigfaltigen Formen zu der Täuschung verführen, das Ziel erreicht, das Princip gefunden zu haben, aus dem alles Veränderliche der Körperwelt, der Inbegriff aller sinnlich wahrnehmbaren Erscheinungen erklärt werden könne. Nachdem lange Zeit hindurch, gemäß der ersten Grundanschauung des hellenischen Volksgeistes, in den gestaltenden, umwandelnden oder zerstörenden Naturkräften das Walten geistiger Mächte in menschlicher Form verehrt 998) worden war; entwickelte sich in den physiologischen Phantasien der ionischen Schule der Keim einer wissenschaftlichen Naturbetrachtung. Der Urgrund des Entstehens der Dinge, der Urgrund aller Erscheinungen ward, nach zwei Richtungen 999) , aus der Annahme concreter, stoffartiger Principien, sogenannter Natur-Elemente: oder aus Processen der Verdünnung und Verdichtung; bald nach mechanischen, bald nach dynamischen Ansichten, abgeleitet. Die, vielleicht ursprünglich indische Hypothese von vier oder fünf stoffartig verschiedenen Elementen ist von dem Lehrgedichte des Empedocles an bis in die spätesten Zeiten allen Naturphilosophemen beigemengt geblieben: ein uraltes Zeugniß und Denkmal für das Bedürfniß des Menschen, nicht bloß in den Kräften, sondern auch in qualitativer Wesenheit der Stoffe nach einer Verallgemeinerung und Vereinfachung der Begriffe zu streben.
In der späteren Entwickelung der ionischen Physiologie erhob sich Anaxagoras von Klazomenä von der Annahme bloß bewegender Kräfte der Materie zu der Idee eines von aller Materie gesonderten, ihre gleichartigen kleinsten Theile entmischenden Geistes. Die weltordnende Vernunft (νους) beherrscht die continuirlich fortschreitende Weltbildung, den Urquell aller Bewegung und so auch aller physischen Erscheinungen. Durch die Annahme eines centrifugalen Umschwunges 1000) : dessen Nachlassen, wie wir schon oben erwähnt, den Fall der Meteorsteine bewirkt; erklärt Anaxagoras den scheinbaren (ost-westlichen) himmlischen Kreislauf. Diese Hypothese bezeichnet den Ausgangspunkt von Wirbel-Theorien, welche mehr denn zweitausend Jahre später durch Descartes, Huygens und Hooke eine große kosmische Wichtigkeit erhielten. Ob des Klazomeniers weltordnender Geist die Gottheit selbst oder pantheistisch nur ein geistiges Princip alles Naturlebens bezeichnet 1001) , bleibt diesem Werke fremd.
In einem grellen Contraste mit den beiden Abtheilungen der ionischen Schule steht die, das Universum ebenfalls umfassende, mathematische Symbolik der Pythagoreer. Der Blick bleibt einseitig geheftet in der Welt sinnlich wahrnehmbarer Naturerscheinungen auf das Gesetzliche in der Gestaltung (den fünf Grundformen); auf die Begriffe von Zahlen, Maaß, Harmonie und Gegensätzen. Die Dinge spiegeln sich in den Zahlen: welche gleichsam eine »nachahmende Darstellung« (μίμησις) von ihnen sind. Die grenzenlose Wiederholbarkeit und Erhöhung der Zahlen ist der Charakter des Ewigen, der Unendlichkeit der Natur. Das Wesen der Dinge kann als Zahlenverhältnisse, ihre Veränderungen und Umbildungen können als Zahlen-Combinationen erkannt werden. Auch Plato's Physik enthält Versuche alle Wesenheit der Stoffe im Weltall und ihrer Verwandlungsstufen auf körperliche Formen und diese auf die einfachsten (triangularen) Flächen-Figuren 1002) zurückzuführen. Was aber die letzten Principien (gleichsam die Elemente der Elemente) sind, sagt Plato in bescheidenem Mißmuth, »weiß Gott allein, und wer von ihm geliebt wird unter den Menschen.« Eine solche mathematische Behandlung physischer Erscheinungen, die Ausbildung der Atomistik, die Philosophie des Maaßes und der Harmonie, hat noch spät auf die Entwickelung der Naturwissenschaften eingewirkt; auch phantasiereiche Entdecker auf Abwege geführt, welche die Geschichte der physischen Weltanschauung bezeichnet. »Es wohnt ein fesselnder, von dem ganzen Alterthume gefeierter Zauber den einfachen Verhältnissen der Zeit und des Raumes inne: wie sie sich in Tönen, in Zahlen und Linien offenbaren.« 1003)
Die Idee der Weltordnung und Weltregierung tritt geläutert und erhaben in den Schriften des Aristoteles hervor. Alle Erscheinungen der Natur werden in den physischen Vorträgen ( Auscultationes physicae) als bewegende Lebensthätigkeiten einer allgemeinen Weltkraft geschildert. Von dem »unbewegten Beweger der Welt« hängt der Himmel und die Natur 1004) (die tellurische Sphäre der Erscheinungen) ab. Der »Anordner«, und der letzte Grund aller sinnlichen Veränderungen muß als ein Nicht-Sinnliches, von aller Materie Getrenntes betrachtet werden. 1005) Die Einheit in den verschiednen Kraftäußerungen der Stoffe wird zum Hauptprincipe erhoben, und diese Kraftäußerungen selbst werden stets auf Bewegungen reducirt. So finden wir in dem Buche von der Seele 1006) schon den Keim der Undulations-Theorie des Lichtes. Die Empfindung des Sehens erfolgt durch eine Erschütterung, eine Bewegung des Mittels zwischen dem Gesicht und dem gesehenen Gegenstande: nicht durch Ausflüsse aus dem Gegenstande oder dem Auge. Mit dem Sehen wird das Hören verglichen: da der Schall ebenfalls eine Folge der Lufterschütterung ist.
Aristoteles, indem er lehrt, durch die Thätigkeit der denkenden Vernunft in dem Besondern der wahrnehmbaren Einzelheiten das Allgemeine zu erforschen, umfaßt immer das Ganze der Natur, und den inneren Zusammenhang nicht bloß der Kräfte, sondern auch der organischen Gestalten. In dem Buche über die Theile (Organe) der Thiere spricht er deutlich seinen Glauben an die Stufenleiter der Wesen aus, in der sie von niederen zu höheren Formen aufsteigen. Die Natur geht in ununterbrochenem, fortschreitendem Entwickelungsgange von dem Unbelebten (Elementarischen) durch die Pflanzen zu den Thieren über: zunächst »zu dem, was zwar noch kein eigentliches Thier, aber so nahe mit diesem verwandt ist, daß es sich im ganzen wenig von ihm unterscheidet.« 1007) In dem Uebergange der Bildungen »sind die Mittelstufen fast unmerklich.« 1008) Das große Problem des Kosmos ist dem Stagiriten die Einheit der Natur. »In ihr«, sagt er 1009) mit sonderbarer Lebendigkeit des Ausdrucks, »ist nichts zusammenhangslos Eingeschobenes wie in einer schlechten Tragödie.«
Das naturphilosophische Streben alle Erscheinungen des einigen Kosmos Einem Erklärungs-Principe unterzuordnen ist in allen physikalischen Schriften des tiefsinnigen Weltweisen und genauen Naturbeobachters nicht zu verkennen; aber der mangelhafte Zustand des Wissens, die Unbekanntschaft mit der Methode des Experimentirens, d.*h. des Hervorrufens der Erscheinungen unter bestimmten Bedingnissen, hinderte selbst kleine Gruppen physischer Processe in ihrem Causalzusammenhange zu erfassen. Alles wurde reducirt auf die immer wiederkehrenden Gegensätze von Kälte und Wärme, Feuchtigkeit und Dürre, primitiver Dichtigkeit und Dünne; ja auf ein Bewirken von Veränderungen in der Körperwelt durch eine Art innerer Entzweiung (Antiperistase), welche an unsere jetzigen Hypothesen der entgegengesetzten Polarität, an die hervorgerufenen Contraste von + und – erinnert. 1010) Die vermeinten Lösungen der Probleme geben dann die Thatsachen selbst verhüllt wieder, und der sonst überall so mächtig concise Styl des Stagiriten geht in der Erklärung meteorologischer oder optischer Processe oft in selbstgefällige Breite und etwas hellenische Vielredenheit über. Da der Aristotelische Sinn wenig auf Stoff-Verschiedenheit, vielmehr ganz auf Bewegung gerichtet ist; so tritt die Grundidee, alle tellurischen Naturerscheinungen dem Impuls der Himmelsbewegung, dem Umschwung der Himmelssphäre zuzuschreiben, wiederholt hervor: geahndet, mit Vorliebe gepflegt 1011) , aber nicht in absoluter Schärfe und Bestimmtheit dargestellt.
Der Impuls, welchen ich hier bezeichne, deutet nur die Mittheilung der Bewegung als den Grund aller irdischen Erscheinungen an. Pantheistische Ansichten sind ausgeschlossen. Die Gottheit ist die höchste » ordnende Einheit: welche sich in allen Kreisen der gesammten Welt offenbart, jedem einzelnen Naturwesen die Bestimmung verleiht, als absolute Macht alles zusammenhält.« 1012) Der Zweckbegriff und die teleologischen Ansichten werden nicht auf die untergeordneten Naturprocesse: die der anorganischen, elementarischen Natur, angewandt; sondern vorzugsweise auf die höheren Organisationen 1013) der Thier- und Pflanzenwelt. Auffallend ist es, daß in diesen Lehren die Gottheit sich gleichsam einer Anzahl von Astralgeistern bedient, welche (wie der Massenvertheilung und der Perturbationen kundig) die Planeten in den ewigen Bahnen zu erhalten wissen. 1014) Die Gestirne offenbaren dabei das Bild der Göttlichkeit in der sinnlichen Welt. Des kleinen, Pseudo-Aristotelischen, gewiß stoischen Buches vom Kosmos ist hier, trotz seines Namens, nicht Erwähnung geschehen. Es stellt zwar, naturbeschreibend und oft mit rhetorischer Lebendigkeit und Färbung, zugleich Himmel und Erde, die Strömungen des Meeres und des Luftkreises dar; aber es offenbart keine Tendenz die Erscheinungen des Kosmos auf allgemeine physikalische, d.*h. in den Eigenschaften der Materie gegründete, Principien zurückzuführen.

Ich habe länger bei der glänzendsten Epoche der Naturansichten des Alterthums verweilt, um den frühesten Versuchen der Verallgemeinerung die Versuche der neueren Zeit gegenüberzustellen. In der Gedankenbewegung der Jahrhunderte, welche in Hinsicht auf die Erweiterung kosmischer Anschauungen in einem anderen Theile dieses Buches 1015) geschildert worden ist, zeichnen sich das Ende des dreizehnten und der Anfang des vierzehnten Jahrhunderts aus; aber das Opus majus von Roger Bacon, der Naturspiegel des Vincenz von Beauvais, die physische Geographie ( Liber cosmographicus ) von Albert dem Großen, das Weltgemälde ( Imago Mundi ) des Cardinals Petrus de Alliaco (Pierre d'Ailly) sind Werke, welche, so mächtig sie auch auf Zeitgenossen gewirkt haben, durch ihren Inhalt nicht dem Titel entsprechen, den sie führen. Unter den italiänischen Gegnern der Aristotelischen Physik wird Bernardino Telesio aus Cosenza als der Gründer einer rationellen Naturwissenschaft bezeichnet. Alle Erscheinungen der sich passiv verhaltenden Materie werden von ihm als Wirkungen zweier unkörperlichen Principien (Thätigkeiten, Kräfte), von Wärme und Kälte, betrachtet. Auch das ganze organische Leben, die »beseelten« Pflanzen und Thiere, sind das Product jener ewig entzweiten Kräfte: von denen vorzugsweise die eine, die Wärme, der himmlischen; die andere, die Kälte, der irdischen Sphäre zugehört.
Mit noch ungezügelterer Phantasie, aber auch mit tiefem Forschungsgeiste begabt, versucht Giordano Bruno aus Nola in drei Werken 1016) : De la Causa, Principio e Uno; Contemplationi circa lo Infinito, Universo e Mondi inumerabili; und De Minimo et Maximo; das Weltganze zu umfassen. In der Naturphilosophie des Telesio, eines Zeitgenossen des Copernicus, erkennt man wenigstens das Bestreben die Veränderungen der Materie auf zwei ihrer Grundkräfte zu reduciren: »welche zwar als von außen wirkend gedacht werden«, doch ähnlich sind den Grundkräften der Anziehung und Abstoßung in der dynamischen Naturlehre von Boscowich und Kant. Die kosmischen Ansichten des Nolaners sind rein metaphysisch; sie suchen nicht die Ursachen der sinnlichen Erscheinungen in der Materie selbst: sondern berühren »die Unendlichkeit des mit selbstleuchtenden Welten gefüllten Raumes, die Beseeltheit dieser Welten; die Beziehungen der höchsten Intelligenz, Gottes, zu dem Universum.« Mit geringem mathematischen Wissen ausgerüstet, war Giordano Bruno doch bis zu seinem furchtbaren Martertode 1017) ein enthusiastischer Bewunderer von Copernicus, Tycho und Kepler. Zeitgenosse des Galilei, erlebte er nicht die Erfindung des Fernrohrs von Hans Lippershey und Zacharias Jansen: und also auch nicht die Entdeckung der »kleinen Jupiterswelt«, der Venus-Phasen und der Nebelflecke. Mit kühner Zuversicht auf das, was er nennt lume interno, ragione naturale, altezza dell' intelleto: überließ er sich glücklichen Ahndungen über die Bewegung der Fixsterne, die planetenartige Natur der Cometen und die von der Kugelform abweichende Gestalt der Erde. 1018) Auch das griechische Alterthum ist voll von solchen uranologischen Verheißungen, die später erfüllt wurden.
In der Gedankenentwickelung über kosmische Verhältnisse, deren Hauptformen und Haupt-Epochen hier aufgezählt werden, war Kepler, volle 78*Jahre vor dem Erscheinen von Newton's unsterblichem Werke der Principia Philosophiae Naturalis , einer mathematischen Anwendung der Gravitations-Lehre am nächsten. Wenn der Eklektiker Simplicius bloß im allgemeinen den Grundsatz aussprach: »das Nicht-Herabfallen der himmlischen Körper werde dadurch bewirkt, daß der Umschwung (die Centrifugalkraft) die Oberhand habe über die eigene Fallkraft, den Zug nach unten«; wenn Johannes Philoponus, ein Schüler des Ammonius Hermeä, die Bewegung der Weltkörper »einem primitiven Stoße und dem fortgesetzten Streben zum Falle« zuschrieb; wenn, wie wir schon früher bemerkt, Copernicus nur den allgemeinen Begriff der Gravitation, wie sie in der Sonne als dem Centrum der Planetenwelt, in der Erde und dem Monde wirke, mit den denkwürdigen Worten bezeichnet: gravitatem non aliud esse quam appetentiam quandam naturalem partibus inditam a divina providentia opificis universorum, ut in unitatem integritatemque suam sese conferant, in formam globi coeuntes: so finden wir bei Kepler in der Einleitung zu dem Buche de Stella Martis 1019) zuerst numerische Angaben von den Anziehungskräften, welche nach Verhältniß ihrer Massen Erde und Mond gegen einander ausüben. Er führt bestimmt Ebbe und Fluth 1020) als einen Beweis an, daß die anziehende Kraft des Mondes ( virtus tractoria) sich bis zur Erde erstrecke; ja daß diese Kraft, »ähnlich der, welche der Magnet auf das Eisen ausübt«, die Erde des Wassers berauben würde, wenn diese aufhörte dasselbe anzuziehen. Leider gab der große Mann zehn Jahre später, 1619: vielleicht aus Nachgiebigkeit gegen Galilei, welcher Ebbe und Fluth der Rotation der Erde zuschrieb, die richtige Erklärung auf, um in der Harmonice Mundi den Erdkörper als ein lebendiges Unthier zu schildern, dessen wallfischartige Respiration, in periodischem, von der Sonnenzeit abhängigen Schlaf und Erwachen, das Anschwellen und Sinken des Oceans verursacht. Bei dem mathematischen, schon von Laplace anerkannten Tiefsinne, welcher aus einer von Kepler's Schriften hervorleuchtet 1021) , ist zu bedauern, daß der Entdecker von den drei großen Gesetzen aller planetarischen Bewegung nicht auf dem Wege fortgeschritten ist, zu welchem ihn seine Ansichten über die Massen-Anziehung der Weltkörper geleitet hatten.
Mit einer größeren Mannigfaltigkeit von Naturkenntnissen als Kepler begabt und Gründer vieler Theile einer mathematischen Physik, unternahm Descartes in einem Werke, das er Traité du Monde , auch Summa Philosophiae nannte, die ganze Welt der Erscheinungen: die himmlische Sphäre und alles, was er von der belebten und unbelebten irdischen Natur wußte, zu umfassen. Der Organismus der Thiere, besonders der des Menschen, für welchen er eilf Jahre lang 1022) sehr ernste anatomische Studien gemacht, sollte das Werk beschließen. In der Correspondenz mit dem Pater Mersenne findet man häufige Klagen über das langsame Fortschreiten der Arbeit und über die Schwierigkeit so viele Materien an einander zu reihen. Der Kosmos, den Descartes immer seine Welt ( son Monde) nannte, sollte endlich am Schlusse des Jahres 1633 dem Druck übergeben werden: als das Gerücht von der Verurtheilung Galilei's in der Inquisition zu Rom, welches erst vier Monate später, im October 1633, durch Gassendi und Bonillaud verbreitet wurde, alles rückgängig machte und die Nachwelt eines großen, mit so viel Mühe und Sorgfalt vollendeten Werkes beraubte. Die Motive der Nicht-Herausgabe des Kosmos waren Liebe zu friedlicher Ruhe im einsamen Aufenthalte zu Deventer, wie die fromme Besorgniß unehrerbietig gegen die Decrete des heiligen Stuhles wider die planetarische Bewegung der Erde zu sein. 1023) Erst 1664, also vierzehn Jahre nach dem Tode des Philosophen, wurden einige Fragmente unter dem sonderbaren Titel: Le Monde ou Traité de la Lumière gedruckt. 1024) Die drei Capitel, welche vom Lichte handeln, bilden doch kaum ein Viertel des Ganzen. Dagegen wurden die Abschnitte, welche ursprünglich zu dem Kosmos des Descartes gehörten: und Betrachtungen über die Bewegung und Sonnenferne der Planeten, über den Erd-Magnetismus, die Ebbe und Fluth, das Erdbeben und die Vulkane enthalten; in den dritten und vierten Theil des berühmten Werkes Principes de la Philosophie versetzt.
Der Kosmotheoros von Huygens, der erst nach seinem Tode erschienen ist, verdient, trotz seines bedeutungsvollen Namens, in dieser Aufzählung kosmologischer Versuche kaum genannt zu werden. Es sind Träume und Ahndungen eines großen Mannes über die Pflanzen- und Thierwelt auf den fernsten Weltkörpern, besonders über die dort abgeänderte Gestalt des Menschengeschlechts. Man glaubt Kepler's Somnium astronomicum oder Kircher's ecstatische Reise zu lesen. Da Huygens schon, ganz wie die Astronomen unserer Zeit, dem Monde alles Wasser 1025) und alle Luft versagte, so ist er über die Existenz des Mondmenschen noch verlegener als über die Bewohner der »dunst- und wolkenreichen« ferneren Planeten.
Dem unsterblichen Verfasser des Werkes Philosophiae Naturalis Principia mathematica gelang es, den ganzen uranologischen Theil des Kosmos durch die Annahme einer einigen, alles beherrschenden Grundkraft der Bewegung in dem Causal-Zusammenhange seiner Erscheinungen zu erfassen. Newton zuerst hat die physische Astronomie zu der Lösung eines großen Problems der Mechanik, zu einer mathematischen Wissenschaft erhoben. Die Quantität der Materie in jeglichem Weltkörper giebt das Maaß seiner anziehenden Kraft: einer Kraft, die in umgekehrtem Verhältniß des Quadrats der Entfernung wirkt und die Größe der Störungen bestimmt, welche nicht bloß die Planeten, sondern alle Gestirne der Himmelsräume auf einander ausüben. Aber das Newtonische, durch Einfachheit und Allgemeinheit so bewundernswürdige Theorem der Gravitation ist in seiner kosmischen Anwendung nicht auf die uranologische Sphäre beschränkt, es beherrscht auch die tellurischen Erscheinungen in zum Theil noch unerforschten Richtungen: es giebt den Schlüssel zu periodischen Bewegungen im Ocean und in der Atmosphäre 1026) ; zu der Lösung von Problemen der Capillarität, der Endosmose, vieler chemischer, electro-magnetischer und organischer Processe. Newton 1027) selbst unterschied schon die Massen-Anziehung, wie sie sich in den Bewegungen aller Weltkörper und in den Phänomenen der Ebbe und Fluth äußert, von der Molecular-Anziehung, die in unendlich kleiner Entfernung und bei der innigsten Berührung wirksam wird.
Auf diese Weise zeigt sich unter allen Versuchen, das Veränderliche in der Sinnenwelt auf ein einziges Grundprincip zurückzuführen, die Lehre von der Gravitation als der umfassendste und kosmisch vielverheißendste. Allerdings lassen sich, trotz der glänzenden Fortschritte, welche in neueren Zeiten in der Stöchiometrie (in der Rechenkunst mit chemischen Elementen und in den Volum-Verhältnissen der gemengten Gas-Arten) gemacht sind, noch nicht alle physikalischen Theorien der Stofflehre auf mathematisch bestimmbare Erklärungsgründe zurückführen. Empirische Gesetze sind aufgefunden, und nach den weitverbreiteten Ansichten der Atomistik oder Corpuscular-Philosophie ist manches der Mathematik zugänglicher geworden; aber bei der grenzenlosen Heterogeneität der Stoffe und den mannigfaltigen Aggregations-Zuständen der sogenannten Massentheilchen sind die Beweise jener empirischen Gesetze noch keinesweges aus der Theorie der Contact-Anziehung mit der Gewißheit zu entwickeln, welche die Begründung von Kepler's drei großen empirischen Gesetzen aus der Theorie der Massen-Anziehung oder Gravitation darbietet.
Zu derselben Zeit aber, in der Newton schon erkannt hatte, daß alle Bewegungen der Weltkörper Folgen einer und derselben Kraft seien, hielt er die Gravitation selbst nicht, wie Kant, für eine Grundkraft der Materie 1028) ; sondern entweder für abgeleitet von einer, ihm noch unbekannten, höheren Kraft: oder für Folge eines »Umschwunges des Aethers, welcher den Weltraum erfüllt, und in den Zwischenräumen der Massentheilchen dünner ist, nach außen aber an Dichtigkeit zunimmt.« Die letztere Ansicht ist umständlich in einem Briefe an Robert Boyle 1029) (vom 28*Febr. 1678) entwickelt, welcher mit den Worten endigt: »ich suche in dem Aether die Ursach der Gravitation«. Acht Jahre später, wie man aus einem Schreiben an Halley ersieht, gab Newton diese Hypothese des dünneren und dichteren Aethers gänzlich auf. 1030) Besonders auffallend ist es, daß er neun Jahre vor seinem Tode, 1717, in der so überaus kurzen Vorrede zu der zweiten Auflage seiner Optik es für nöthig hielt bestimmt zu erklären, daß er die Gravitation keinesweges für eine Grundkraft der Materie ( essential property of bodies) halte 1031) : während Gilbert schon 1600 den Magnetismus für eine aller Materie inwohnende Kraft ansah. So schwankend war der tiefsinnigste, immer der Erfahrung zugewandte Denker, Newton selbst, über die »letzte mechanische Ursach« aller Bewegung.
Es ist allerdings eine glänzende, des menschlichen Geistes würdige Aufgabe, die ganze Naturlehre von den Gesetzen der Schwere an bis zu dem Bildungstriebe in den belebten Körpern als ein organisches Ganzes aufzustellen; aber der unvollkommene Zustand so vieler Theile unseres Naturwissens setzt der Lösung jener Aufgabe unüberwindliche Schwierigkeiten entgegen. Die Unvollendbarkeit aller Empirie, die Unbegrenztheit der Beobachtungssphäre macht die Aufgabe, das Veränderliche der Materie aus den Kräften der Materie selbst zu erklären, zu einer unbestimmten. Das Wahrgenommene erschöpft bei weitem nicht das Wahrnehmbare. Wenn wir, um nur an die Fortschritte der uns näheren Zeit zu erinnern, das unvollkommene Naturwissen von Gilbert, Robert Boyle und Hales mit dem jetzigen vergleichen, wir dazu der mit jedem Jahrzehend zunehmenden Schnelligkeit des Fortschrittes gedenken; so erfassen wir die periodischen, endlosen Umwandelungen, welche allen physikalischen Wissenschaften noch bevorstehen. Neue Stoffe und neue Kräfte werden entdeckt werden. Wenn auch viele Naturprocesse: wie die des Lichts, der Wärme und des Electro-Magnetismus, auf Bewegung (Schwingungen) reducirt, einer mathematischen Gedankenentwickelung zugänglich geworden sind; so bleiben übrig die oft erwähnten, vielleicht unbezwingbaren Aufgaben von der Ursach chemischer Stoff-Verschiedenheit: wie von der scheinbar allen Gesetzen entzogenen Reihung in der Größe, der Dichtigkeit, Achsenstellung und Bahn-Excentricität der Planeten; in der Zahl und dem Abstande ihrer Satelliten, in der Gestalt der Continente und der Stellung ihrer höchsten Bergketten. Die hier beispielsweise genannten räumlichen Verhältnisse können bisher nur als etwas thatsächlich in der Natur Daseiendes betrachtet werden. Sind die Ursachen und die Verkettung dieser Verhältnisse noch nicht ergründet, so nenne ich sie darum aber nicht zufällig. Sie sind das Resultat von Begebenheiten in den Himmelsräumen bei Bildung unseres Planetensystems, von geognostischen Vorgängen bei der Erhebung der äußersten Erdschichten als Continente und Gebirgsketten. Unsere Kenntniß von der Urzeit der physikalischen Weltgeschichte reicht nicht hoch genug hinauf, um das jetzt Daseiende als etwas Werdendes zu schildern. 1032)
Wo demnach der Causal-Zusammenhang der Erscheinungen noch nicht hat vollständig erkannt werden können, ist die Lehre vom Kosmos oder die physische Weltbeschreibung nicht eine abgesonderte Disciplin aus dem Gebiet der Naturwissenschaften. Sie umfaßt vielmehr dieses ganze Gebiet, die Phänomene beider Sphären, der himmlischen und der tellurischen; aber sie umfaßt sie unter dem einigen Gesichtspunkte des Strebens nach der Erkenntniß eines Weltganzen. 1033) Wie »bei der Darstellung des Geschehenen in der moralischen und politischen Sphäre der Geschichtsforscher 1034) nach menschlicher Ansicht den Plan der Weltregierung nicht unmittelbar erspähen, sondern nur an den Ideen erahnden kann, durch die sie sich offenbaren«; so durchdringt auch den Naturforscher bei der Darstellung der kosmischen Verhältnisse ein inniges Bewußtsein, daß die Zahl der welttreibenden, der gestaltenden und schaffenden Kräfte keinesweges durch das erschöpft ist, was sich bisher aus der unmittelbaren Beobachtung und Zergliederung der Erscheinungen ergeben hat.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Oct 2017)

LE ESTAIS DANDO CANCHA AL NIJERTUM, TONTOS. 

Demasiados bites pa tan poca misión :X.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (1 Nov 2017)




----------



## Glasterthum (8 Dic 2017)

¿Por qué Hedor Strasser ya no floodea?


----------



## aldebariano (14 Feb 2018)

Moscovita dijo:


> Normalizando por poder adquisitivo, es evidente que sí.



Deja de floodear con tus reflotes puta escoria, ¿que en África no saben usar un foro?


----------



## Moscovita (15 Feb 2018)

aldebariano dijo:


> Deja de floodear con tus reflotes puta escoria, ¿que en África no saben usar un foro?



Puta escoria es lo que tú eres, "pinche wey". Además de que eres tú quien lo reflota al contestar, ¿Qué en África, México o en tu charca no saben usar un foro? "Pendejo".


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (15 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Estuve en Islandia en Enero, asi que lo puedo confirmar. SI.
> 
> Hasta mujeres de más de 50 años medianamente conservadas se me acercaron a restregarse en uno de los tantos pubs de Reykjavik,bendito Olstofan..
> 
> ...



::::::::
Si no es troleo hasta me lo creo, es como en los pueblos que como te descuides en las fiestas y te líes con alguien es pariente tuyo casi fijo.
Normal que se te restrieguen, saben que con alguien de fuera no se arriesgan a que sea de la familia:XX::XX:


----------



## Moscovita (15 Feb 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Las Putozolanas y Rusas son mas promiscuas creo que las rusas ganan.



Lo dudo pero en cualquier caso aquí habría que hablar "a igualdad de poder adquisitivo".  Se entiende lo que quiero decir, ¿no?


----------



## Leunam (15 Feb 2018)

Por algo se llama el círculo moral ártico.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (15 Feb 2018)

You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa





















You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






























You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa























You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa


----------



## Moscovita (15 Feb 2018)

¿Por qué has vuelto? Y además poniendo la canción de Shakira. Muy mariquita. ¿Es por lo que te dije en el otro hilo, y te sentías muy mierda pidiéndole al otro panchinazi que floodeara por ti?


----------



## Gregor Strasser (15 Feb 2018)

Moscovita dijo:


> ¿Por qué has vuelto? Y además poniendo la canción de Shakira. Muy mariquita. ¿Es por lo que te dije en el otro hilo, y te sentías muy mierda pidiéndole al otro panchinazi que floodeara por ti?



Si nadie te floodea lo haré yo:

You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa





















You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






























You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa























You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa
































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa







































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa






































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa








































You're a good soldier
Choosing your battles
Pick yourself up and dust yourself off and back in the saddle
You're on the front line
Everyone's watching
You know it's serious we're getting closer, this isn't over
The pressure is on
You feel it
But you've got it all
Believe it
When you fall get up oh oh
And if you fall get up oh oh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
'Cause this is Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Listen to your God
This is our motto
Your time to shine don't wait in line y vamos por todo
People are raising
Their expectations
Go on and feed them this is your moment no hesitations
Today's your day
I feel it
You paved the way
Believe it
If you get down get up oh oh
When you get down get up eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa aa
Tsamina mina eh eh
Waka waka eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Ame la mejole biggi biggi mubbo wa A to Z
Asi tsu zala makyuni biggi biggi mubbo from East to West
Asi waga waga ma eh eh waga waga ma eh eh
Tendency suna tsibuye 'cause this is Africa (Africa, Africa Africa)
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina
Tsamina mina,
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Tsamina mina, eh eh
Waka waka, eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
This time for Africa
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
Django eh eh
Django eh eh
Tsamina mina zangalewa
Anawa a a
This time for Africa
This time for Africa
We're all Africa
We're all Africa


----------



## Moscovita (15 Feb 2018)

O sea, que sí, que es por lo que te he dicho en el otro hilo. Muy mariquita. Te sentías muy mierda pidiéndole al otro panchinazi que floodeara por ti y al dejarte en evidencia pues has empezado a floodear.


----------



## smartgift (23 Dic 2018)

Pues es un tema a investigar. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántas nórdicas van a países norteafricanos y salen de fiesta y pendoleo por ahí?


----------



## Capote (24 Dic 2018)

No se preocupen...
Que ya vienen maridos musulmanes a meterlas en cintura con unas bonitas lapidaciones públicas.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 06:53 ----------




smartgift dijo:


> Pues es un tema a investigar. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántas nórdicas van a países norteafricanos y salen de fiesta y pendoleo por ahí?



Sí, y luego se quejan cuando las decapitan a sablazos :'v


----------



## xapk (24 Dic 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Las Putozolanas y Rusas son mas promiscuas creo que las rusas ganan.



¿Eres venezolano y llamas así a tus compatriotas mujeres? Pareces un burbujista español de pro. :XX: :XX:


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2018)

Yo anduve con una y conozco a otra de por allí y puedo corroborar que son unas putas y unas guarras de cuidado y que se las folla el primero que pase. La que conozco yo le hizo un hijo un español que estaba en su país de paso y casi no sabía hablar inglés y otro un indio, y después también tuvo un aborto con otro más. Yo me la folle debajo de su casa estando casada con el marido 2 pisos más arriba. Era un poco sosona, pero muy guarra, la tía se hacía unos squirts que me quedaba flipao. Y me la tengo follao por todos lados con más desprecio que a una puta sidosa.


----------



## xapk (25 Dic 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo anduve con una y conozco a otra de por allí y puedo corroborar que son unas putas y unas guarras de cuidado y que se las folla el primero que pase. La que conozco yo le hizo un hijo un español que estaba en su país de paso y casi no sabía hablar inglés y otro un indio, y después también tuvo un aborto con otro más. Yo me la folle debajo de su casa estando casada con el marido 2 pisos más arriba. Era un poco sosona, pero muy guarra, la tía se hacía unos squirts que me quedaba flipao. Y me la tengo follao por todos lados con más desprecio que a una puta sidosa.



Y digo yo: ¿no será que el marido lo sabe y ambos llevan una relación liberal de mutuo acuerdo?

Con lo cual tampoco es que quede mucho mejor la mujer, pero vamos...

Lo de los squirts, joder qué cosas dices. A mí viniendo de ésa tal y como lo pones, que puede tener mil enfermedades, no sé si me daría asco.


----------



## Palpatine (25 Dic 2018)

Vamosya dijo:


> En vez de esta mierda de hilo, echadle un ojo al Cosmos de Alexander von Humboldt
> 
> Specielle Ergebnisse der Beobachtung in dem Gebiete kosmischer Erscheinungen.
> Einleitung.
> ...



Opino lo mismo


----------



## Sr.nadie (25 Dic 2018)

La madre del op,que por no saber no sabe ni el apellido real desi hijo


----------



## ekamali (14 Ene 2019)

Pues tiene pinta...


----------



## chad1950 (10 May 2022)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Yo de cómo follen no he dicho nada. Pueden ser sosas y promiscuas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, la última nórdica que me follé estaba totalmente quieta en la cama. Como en plan quedarse estirada y esperar que lo hagas tú todo.
> 
> ...



Cállate negro. Me das asco. Al ignore.


----------



## tixel (11 May 2022)

xapk dijo:


> Y digo yo: ¿no será que el marido lo sabe y ambos llevan una relación liberal de mutuo acuerdo?
> 
> Con lo cual tampoco es que quede mucho mejor la mujer, pero vamos...
> 
> Lo de los squirts, joder qué cosas dices. A mí viniendo de ésa tal y como lo pones, que puede tener mil enfermedades, no sé si me daría asco.



No había visto el mensaje. No, el marido no lo sabía. Era ella que es una zorra. Y todo empezó porque yo iba por el bar ese y cambio de dueño y lo cogieron ellos. Y un día la tía me tiro los tejos de una manera que no me había pasado en la vida, poco le falto para echárseme al cuello. Al poco ya me la estaba follando en el bar y su marido 2 pisos más arriba. Yo estaba acojonado al mismo tiempo pensando en que pudiese bajar y la que se podía montar, pero la muy zorra allí follando en los taburetes y en los sillones como si nada. Después cerraba el bar y se iba para el piso con el marido.
Y lo de los squirts tampoco me había pasado con ninguna, cuando lo vi me quede flipado. Daba entre asco como dices y ganas de petarla por todos lados de lo puta que era.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (11 May 2022)

Estáis muy confundidos. Las nórdicas no son guarras como españolas, francesas,inglesas o italianas. 

Son tías más selectivas y más inteligentes. 

Hablo en general, no me pongas de ejemplo una gorda de 150 kilos que tiene de novio a un negro, ni a las subnormales progres que se han casado con un moro o negro y tienen hijos. 

Una vez seleccionado y es tu pareja o esposa será en la cama guarra para darte placer y ella también disfrutar.


----------



## el segador (11 May 2022)

MAX CASH dijo:


> a la naturaleza tu no le importas una mierda .
> 
> ironicamente , lo que se supone que es una ventaja o superioridad , que es el que un hombre pueda preñar a muchas mujeres continuamente pero una mujer solo pueda dar a luz una vez al año , lo que hace es que la especie no nos necesite mucho , necesita mucho a las mujeres , pero con un hombre por cada mil le basta ...
> 
> ...



pero si lo que a lo que tu llamas el ESTADO, las está obligando a extinguirse, empoderate se independiente, no tengas hijos, de ahí que la natalidad de occidente sea una chiste de humor negro en comparación con las razas sel sur


----------



## il banditto (11 May 2022)

Llevo casi 1 década viviendo entre estos autistas nórdicos, me vienen tantas situaciones a la cabeza que me abruma, la mayoría con erótico resultado


----------

